# Glossybox August 2013



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

Any thoughts on spolier for August?


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any thoughts on spolier for August?


 HAHAHA we're on time for once but I don't think GB is done thinking about July stuff. Did you get a glossymag? I didn't and I like those things....


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know if I will stay subscribed for August hoping I see a good spoiler.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 28, 2013)

> HAHAHA we're on time for once but I don't think GB is done thinking about July stuff. Did you get a glossymag? I didn't and I like those things....Â


 I didn't either. I wonder if they're going to be online only from now on. Other countries' GBs got magazines with their (prettier) July boxes. Did they stop printing them to save money? I'm worried the U.S. GB is going to go belly up like Canada's.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 28, 2013)

Good or bad I'm getting August for free with my dots.


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 28, 2013)

My Glossy Box still hasn't shipped. What's up with that? Still in the pack phase....


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Good or bad I'm getting August for free with my dots.Â


 After you get UR free box, are you gonna continue to subscribe or cancel?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

> HAHAHA we're on time for once but I don't think GB is done thinking about July stuff. Did you get a glossymag? I didn't and I like those things....Â


 I haven't gotten the glossy mag. Was that blue cover? Maybe they forgot to put one in my box? LOL yeah I'm one of the fewest who got my Glossybox early. Lets see what happens for August? LOL


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 28, 2013)

> I didn't either. I wonder if they're going to be online only from now on. Other countries' GBs got magazines with their (prettier) July boxes. Did they stop printing them to save money? I'm worried the U.S. GB is going to go belly up like Canada's.


 That's right! When did the Canada go belly up? I did read that somewhere. It would be nice if the UK version could take over?


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 28, 2013)

I didn't get a magazine this month either. I don't think they printed any!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 28, 2013)

As much as I complain and moan about various issues with GB, I would be gutted if they went out of business ;(


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As much as I complain and moan about various issues with GB, I would be gutted if they went out of business ;(


 ME TOO


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any thoughts on spolier for August?


 If I recall correctly, last year in August we got Illamasqua nail polish and Ellis Faas lip thingies.That was a great month if you got great colors... lol. 

I would love to see bioderma in our boxes.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 28, 2013)

I might not order a box this month unless a good code pops up. I hope they do more curated boxes. The regular ones tend to be a little lackluster.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As much as I complain and moan about various issues with GB, I would be gutted if they went out of business ;(


 I don't think they're going out of business in the US anyway.  They released a PR recently touting having shipped 4m boxes.

http://ventureburn.com/2013/07/rocket-internets-glossybox-hits-4m-beauty-boxes-sold/

In other news I should get my July box today.  Finally.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might not order a box this month unless a good code pops up. I hope they do more curated boxes. The regular ones tend to be a little lackluster.


 That's what I am thinking. I cancelled this month and wil see what spoilers look like and if ther are codes. I just can not justify stuff I am not using.


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Jul 29, 2013)

updates


----------



## jayeme (Jul 29, 2013)

I just got my box and was kind of disappointed....I'm cancelling for awhile I think, I also had a damaged product in my box though and I don't want to cancel before I get the replacement (in case they don't think I need customer service after cancelling) so hopefully that comes (they said they'd send one) before they charge for next month. 

A question, though--if you cancel and then resub do you lose your glossydots?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think they're going out of business in the US anyway.  They released a PR recently touting having shipped 4m boxes.
> 
> ...


 They've shipped 4 million boxes between all of the GB global subsidiaries. This didn't help Canada, so you never know. The US GB seems sloppier than their European counterparts, unfortunately.


----------



## Hils (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm sooooooooo on the fence about Glossybox. I really want to try them and they seem to have great products, but all the complaints are really deterring me. Has anyone else made the leap recently? If so, are you glad you did? I currently subscribe to Ipsy and Birchbox.... but I've been bitten by the subscription box addiction!


----------



## jrenee (Jul 29, 2013)

I subbed in May and so far I like it.  While there is only one box that I loved 100% (that's the Dallas Shaw collab box), May and July boxes are 60-70% favorable for me.  (For the record, I rank GB higher than Birchbox where I have probably an average of 30-50% chance of liking my box).  

For me, I care less about customer service, box shipping timeliness, etc.  What I look for in a sub box is consistency in product quality, product variety between skin care, hair, and beauty products, and nice deluxe sample sizes - that is why Glossybox wins for me.  

I think there are lots of strong opinions about GB from current subscribers and former subscribers.  Probably where we all (mostly) agree is that collab boxes tend to be GB's best boxes, European GB is better than US GB, and their customer service/cancelling service is annoying. 

I would take a look at the previous items in the boxes - sometimes they repeat products or fragrances from the same brand. If you think that the products reflect the value of spending $21/mo, and you don't mind customer service/billing issues, then you should take a chance.  If you think $21 is too high a price to gamble, you fear you'll be disappointed based on previous products, or you hate CS issues, then it's probably not the box for you.

One thought - GB ships later than most beauty subs, it never sells out, and it doesn't have a waiting list.  You can always hold off until you find a box that you absolutely love (via spoilers and MUT posts) and then order the box, then immediately unsubscribe until you get another box you really want.



> Originally Posted by *Hils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sooooooooo on the fence about Glossybox. I really want to try them and they seem to have great products, but all the complaints are really deterring me. Has anyone else made the leap recently? If so, are you glad you did? I currently subscribe to Ipsy and Birchbox.... but I've been bitten by the subscription box addiction!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 29, 2013)

Do we usually get spoilers, or is it only for collab boxes and sneak peak emails to former subscribers?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 29, 2013)

> Do we usually get spoilers, or is it only for collab boxes and sneak peak emails to former subscribers?


 They'll usually post the spoiler on FB and email subscribers old and new. Should be out soon. I'm anxious for the Britain box.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 30, 2013)

Updates. I'm unsubbed but if it's really good I may jump back in


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Updates. I'm unsubbed but if it's really good I may jump back in


 Same. lol.


----------



## Hils (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subbed in May and so far I like it.  While there is only one box that I loved 100% (that's the Dallas Shaw collab box), May and July boxes are 60-70% favorable for me.  (For the record, I rank GB higher than Birchbox where I have probably an average of 30-50% chance of liking my box).
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As much as I complain and moan about various issues with GB, I would be gutted if they went out of business ;(


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do we usually get spoilers, or is it only for collab boxes and sneak peak emails to former subscribers?
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If its the same one they did in Germany then its a great box, I missed the one here but I would definitely buy it if they sell it in the US.


 I'm hoping it's the same since the wedding boxes were nearly identical. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mermuse (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone know when the optimum time to redeem dots to prevent either being charged or receiving duplicate box shipment is? Seems to be now or soon. I can't remember how it panned out last time. Perhaps someone here has a fresher memory.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone know when the optimum time to redeem dots to prevent either being charged or receiving duplicate box shipment is? Seems to be now or soon. I can't remember how it panned out last time. Perhaps someone here has a fresher memory.


 I was wondering the same thing too...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 30, 2013)

They typically charge the first week of the month, so I would redeem my dots then to ensure that I won't get the previous month's box.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2013)

So I just had a heartattack Bondi has a subscription service http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/bondi-new-york-subscription-box


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 30, 2013)

> So I just had a heartattack Bondi has a subscription service http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/bondi-new-york-subscription-box


 You didn't know about this? It happened in early June. Having to do with a spat out with Glossybox Dallas Shaw collobration. Love their polishes. I have 7 so far


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You didn't know about this? It happened in early June. Having to do with a spat out with Glossybox Dallas Shaw collobration. Love their polishes. I have 7 so far


 I had no idea but now I do


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 31, 2013)

Found this on Instagram. GB partnered up with a new beauty blog, Byrdie, to create a box, but it doesn't look like it's for sale. It was most likely just sent out to editors, bloggers, etc. to celebrate Byrdie's launch. I wish it was available for purchase because I would fork over whatever they'd ask for it. The contents are just...perfect.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this on Instagram. GB partnered up with a new beauty blog, Byrdie, to create a box, but it doesn't look like it's for sale. It was most likely just sent out to editors, bloggers, etc. to celebrate Byrdie's launch. I wish it was available for purchase because I would fork over whatever they'd ask for it. The contents are just...perfect.


 That is pretty perfect! They should have sold that, I'm sure they'd have tons of takers.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 31, 2013)

Just got a link to the July Glossbox Mag. The last page includes a 15% off coupon for multi-month subscriptions.


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 31, 2013)

Can we non Americans get the link? Or do you need to be logged in to read it?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this on Instagram. GB partnered up with a new beauty blog, Byrdie, to create a box, but it doesn't look like it's for sale. It was most likely just sent out to editors, bloggers, etc. to celebrate Byrdie's launch. I wish it was available for purchase because I would fork over whatever they'd ask for it. The contents are just...perfect.


 I. DIE.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this on Instagram. GB partnered up with a new beauty blog, Byrdie, to create a box, but it doesn't look like it's for sale. It was most likely just sent out to editors, bloggers, etc. to celebrate Byrdie's launch. I wish it was available for purchase because I would fork over whatever they'd ask for it. The contents are just...perfect.


 OMG



  This is the most perfect box in the history of all boxes ever.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 31, 2013)

Damn, I'd buy that in a heartbeat, whatever price GB marketed it as. I'd use everything in that box


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Found this on Instagram. GB partnered up with a new beauty blog, Byrdie, to create a box, but it doesn't look like it's for sale. It was most likely just sent out to editors, bloggers, etc. to celebrate Byrdie's launch. I wish it was available for purchase because I would fork over whatever they'd ask for it. The contents are just...perfect.


 Puuurrrfecct! This SHOULD be in our glossybox!!!! Come on!


----------



## moonbunny7 (Jul 31, 2013)

If you click to the back of the glossy magazine it has a picture of a box with the British flag on it and says "The Best of Britain Box" beauty  from the UK coming soon. Wonder if it is going to be a limited edition box.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nathelin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we non Americans get the link? Or do you need to be logged in to read it?


Sure -- hope this works: http://www.glossybox.com/glossyboxmag/#utm_source=newsletter_glossybox&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=BE_GlossyMag_LeadsWBReminders_20131730_SD

The code is JULYMAG, and is on page 27

I think this link is OK, but if not -- apologies, mods!


----------



## Nathelin (Jul 31, 2013)

They sold the box with union jack on ut in sweden last month. It sold out instantly. They should arrive in a few weeks and i can try to find some swedish beauty blogs thatshows whats inside.

Im on my phone this might look wonky


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 31, 2013)

> They sold the box with union jack on ut in sweden last month. It sold out instantly. They should arrive in a few weeks and i can try to find some swedish beauty blogs thatshows whats inside. Im on my phone this might look wonky


 Gosh! Wish I could live in Europe!


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this on Instagram. GB partnered up with a new beauty blog, Byrdie, to create a box, but it doesn't look like it's for sale. It was most likely just sent out to editors, bloggers, etc. to celebrate Byrdie's launch. I wish it was available for purchase because I would fork over whatever they'd ask for it. The contents are just...perfect.


 If they brand this as the US August box, they'd sell out in a minute!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you click to the back of the glossy magazine it has a picture of a box with the British flag on it and says "The Best of Britain Box" beauty  from the UK coming soon. Wonder if it is going to be a limited edition box.


 Why Glossybox, why?!?!?!?!? I love and adore British things, but Glossybox, notsomuch. If its a one off box, I may have to get it since its not a sub and I canceled that. *shakes fist*


----------



## jrenee (Jul 31, 2013)

No problem, happy to help!  I sat on the fence for a couple of months on GB, and this was BEFORE I found MUT, so I know how it feels!  If you haven't subscribed to GB yet, you should use the referral link through ebates.com to get $2.75 in cash back AND there's a discount code to save 15% on your subscription - JULYMAG.

If you're interested in exploring skin/hair/beauty products even more, I'd also recommend investing in New Beauty Test Tube or the QVC beauty test tubes.  It's $29.95 (only appx. $9 more than GB), the tubes are not monthly (its either quarterly or six times a year), and it comes with more deluxe/full-sized products and a magazine on how to use the products.  If I wasn't so overwhelmed with beauty samples, I'd probably invest in that.  But for someone who is looking to try new things, it's probably a good place to  start building a collection and seeing what's out there.



> Originally Posted by *Hils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your post was so helpful -- thank you so much for taking the time to provide me with your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I get paid on Wednesday I'm going to take the plunge. I'm not really picky about when I actually get my box and I love to try everything -- things I've tried that I'm not interest in end up on my trade list (like Coola... sorry Coola lovers, but I'm just not a fan).
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this on Instagram. GB partnered up with a new beauty blog, Byrdie, to create a box, but it doesn't look like it's for sale. It was most likely just sent out to editors, bloggers, etc. to celebrate Byrdie's launch. I wish it was available for purchase because I would fork over whatever they'd ask for it. The contents are just...perfect.


 Wow that's a great box! I would have definitely bought that box.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nathelin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sold the box with union jack on ut in sweden last month. It sold out instantly. They should arrive in a few weeks and i can try to find some swedish beauty blogs thatshows whats inside.
> 
> Im on my phone this might look wonky


 They had it in Germany and it sold out super fast, I missed it.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had it in Germany and it sold out super fast, I missed it.


 Did it tell you any spoilers?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 1, 2013)

> For the best of Britain box?Â  Here is a link: http://www.glossybox.de/best-of-britain/best-of-britain-one-off


 Oh mah gerdd..I'm DIEING! Please tell me this is the same "Best of Britain" box their going to offer in the states???


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

It looks like it might be just checked the German GB site and they still have it. Guess who just ordered one lol. Oh and people are already getting the Glossybox wedding boxes here.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 1, 2013)

> It looks like it might be just checked the German GB site and they still have it. Guess who just ordered one lol. Oh and people are already getting the Glossybox wedding boxes here.


 Yayyy!! I can't wait for y'all to start receiving the boxes so we can see pics! :swoons:


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your post was so helpful -- thank you so much for taking the time to provide me with your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I get paid on Wednesday I'm going to take the plunge. I'm not really picky about when I actually get my box and I love to try everything -- things I've tried that I'm not interest in end up on my trade list (like Coola... sorry Coola lovers, but I'm just not a fan).
> ...


I've gotten 15 monthly GBs and only regretted one. I've never had a customer service issue, but I've heard of other people having them. It's my favorite sub because I always use the products.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 2, 2013)

First spoiler's out!



Spoiler



jelly pong pong lip blush!


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone just received an email of a shipping update?  

This is pretty early for a shipping notification for August.

I've already received a July Box and decided to purchase the Wedding box around mid-month of July.

I received both and now I just received an email notification. 

I was due for renewal starting from August but they didn't charge my card and yet sent me a shipping update email that a July box was on the way.. 
 


APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE: Between 8/4/13 and 8/5/13
ORDER #: 100294***
SKU: g.2013.07.s

Does that indicate a July Box? The "7"?  Or does that indicate the different version of the July box ?  

Was it June or July we were notified that they were delaying on sending boxes out?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone just received an email of a shipping update?
> 
> ...


 Weird. Sounds like they messed up and is sending you an extra box. I wouldn't be surprised. It's waaaay too early for them to be shipping out the August box. Did you get the Martha Stewart box? That's my only guess for what it could be.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Didn't arrive yet but will definitely post when I do.  

Martha Stewart box looked disappointing.  

I've been disappointed lately in the Glossybox's, the Dallas Shaw one was a nice surprise.  





Feels like once there is ONE good box, then there has be to be 2-3 sub-par boxes so they can compensate for that one nice box.

Wedding box wasn't worth $40.  WTH was I thinking?? 





One subscription that does NOT disappoint is Yuzen box.  
It's seasonal (4 times a year, one box for each season) But they just raised their prices from $29 to $33.  





The quality is always there and you can definitely tell that they curate their boxes very carefully and mindfully.


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi all! new to the forums here, I received this in my email this morning,  but it looks like a first sneak peak into August's box. 





Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush




Edit:  I just saw that someone already posted this spoiler lol. My apologies


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 2, 2013)

I emailed them about the Martha box and I got a refund, woot!

Olay is not what I think when I think of GB.

I'm trying to think if I want to cancel GB or not. I've been with them since last July and they were my first sub. 

I want to try popsugar but I gotta drop a few subs, maybe SS and Lip Factory?


----------



## iluvdandelions (Aug 2, 2013)

Me too!  I emailed last night requesting a refund and explained that I can't use Olay products.  Also, said that I was disappointed because the three products were not what I would expect from GB or Martha Stewart.  The refund went through today.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about the Martha box and I got a refund, woot!
> 
> ...


 I personally love SS and Lip Factory, and would be GUTTED if I had to cancel either of them, but I'm also very tempted to throw Pop Sugar in the mix somehow...

*Runs to the back yard to check money tree*


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally love SS and Lip Factory, and would be GUTTED if I had to cancel either of them, but I'm also very tempted to throw Pop Sugar in the mix somehow...
> 
> *Runs to the back yard to check money tree*


 my money tree is broken.


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 2, 2013)

> my money tree is broken.


 Hahaha! I'm broke as a joke right now...thanks to summer and SUBSCRIPTION BOXES!! Soooo sad. Can I have a money tree!?!?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha! I'm broke as a joke right now...thanks to summer and SUBSCRIPTION BOXES!! Soooo sad. Can I have a money tree!?!?


 NOW HIRING:

Money Tree Technician


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow am I glad to see so many familiar peeps here in glossybox land because I am having a big 'ol glossybox freak out!! I got the promo code but the blog I got it from didn't say anything about it being for multiple months only. That might explain why what just happened to me happened. I wanted to try gb because the box looks fab but I hadnt joined because I hate dealing with CS/billing stuff. Anyway, I had the 15% off promo code so I was FORCED *cough cough* to try it out. I filled out the membership but when I've ordered anything online theres always a confirmation page where you make sure everything is correct, see your total, add any codes etc. On glossybox I didn't get a confirmation page. They thanked me for becoming a member, no confirmation page, no subtotal or total like every other site has &amp; nowhere to put a promo code. I panicked because I was counting on the 15% off. I may have jumped into this sub thing with both feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I immediatly cancelled but did fill out the why are you leaving box. I got a sorry you cancelled email right after the Welcome email. I thought no harm no foul. But nooooo. I just got an invoice and they charged me after I cancelled. Checked my bank thought it could be a mistake. It wasnt. They charged me. Does this mean I'm SOL? Anyone have advice?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow am I glad to see so many familiar peeps here in glossybox land because I am having a big 'ol glossybox freak out!! I got the promo code but the blog I got it from didn't say anything about it being for multiple months only. That might explain why what just happened to me happened. I wanted to try gb because the box looks fab but I hadnt joined because I hate dealing with CS/billing stuff. Anyway, I had the 15% off promo code so I was FORCED *cough cough* to try it out. I filled out the membership but when I've ordered anything online theres always a confirmation page where you make sure everything is correct, see your total, add any codes etc. On glossybox I didn't get a confirmation page. They thanked me for becoming a member, no confirmation page, no subtotal or total like every other site has &amp; nowhere to put a promo code. I panicked because I was counting on the 15% off. I may have jumped into this sub thing with both feet
> 
> 
> ...


 I would say try to call them or email them maybe you will get lucky and they can fix that for you.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 5, 2013)

Revisiting past months...
 
Have been saving the two *Le Metier De Beaute* for months from March and May, given that the little foil has a retail value of $20+ backing out from the price of the jar.   Hummmm... my perimenopausal skin is just not impressed by it at all, felt dry witin two hours and smeared some Lancome Beinfait Multi-Vital  SPF 30 from the Sephora sun-saftey kit on and that did that feels really nice!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 5, 2013)

Its nice to hear that GB will actually do this.  Usually they don't allow refunds for transactions already made.  I guess many folks were really disappointed in this box.  I'm torn between whether to keep this box or get a refund.  I don't really *need* any of the products, but they'll get used.  I definitely want the magazine subscription, but I realized it's only for six months.  I know I'll definitely get a lot of use out of the magazines for recipes, craft ideas, etc.  

Very very torn!



> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about the Martha box and I got a refund, woot!
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *iluvdandelions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I emailed last night requesting a refund and explained that I can't use Olay products.  Also, said that I was disappointed because the three products were not what I would expect from GB or Martha Stewart.  The refund went through today.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 5, 2013)

i'm keeping it. i'll use the wipes and probably put the other two products on my trade list. i'm not much of a martha stewart fan, but the magazine is beautifully photographed. i wouldn't mind getting it for a bit.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just got charged for August this morning.  *chants* I will get my box, and it will have everything in it, and no leaks!  

I'm trying hard to stay upbeat and positive about the August box.. I've had so many issues with the last two months and customer service...

And not that anybody specifically cares about my problems with Glossybox I've mentioned more than once by now, lol... but I finally got some resolution it seems.

I wrote a long, detailed email to customer service early Saturday morning, because I felt they were yanking me around and I STILL don't have replacements from June or my July box.  I gave them two options that I'd be happy with to keep me as a customer and not get crap reviews everywhere online and in person, or an option to refund me for the replacements/July box/let me cancel for August and no charges for it.

Saturday afternoon I had an email with no information other than I'll be receiving a refund of 21$... So I figured they were tired of me hassling them and are canceling me. Then yesterday late morning I get a response back from customer service. 

They kind of mixed all options together.. but I'm supposed to receive my two items from June, a July box, and some extra surprises, sent by FedEx.  And then the refund I received (which I got yesterday night) for the July box troubles. 

And as of this morning FedEx finally went from "not found" to trackable, and it says I should receive it by this Friday.  Hallelujah!  I finally have hope I'll actually receive what I've paid for!

I've read all over online about how they hate refunding people, and have just cancelled accounts when charge disputes are threatened.  Either they are "trying" to get on a better track of customer service, or they are starting to really feel the hurt from cancellations/charge backs.  They've been refunding the Martha Stewart box for several with no hassles, and I got an extra refund without needing it really (since they did what I asked for my replacements).  And in the email they sent me with my FedEx tracking, they practically begged me to stay a customer with them.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've read all over online about how they hate refunding people, and have just cancelled accounts when charge disputes are threatened.  Either they are "trying" to get on a better track of customer service, or they are starting to really feel the hurt from cancellations/charge backs.  They've been refunding the Martha Stewart box for several with no hassles, and I got an extra refund without needing it really (since they did what I asked for my replacements).  And in the email they sent me with my FedEx tracking, they practically begged me to stay a customer with them.


 This is good news.  I have to say, Glossybox is getting a bad reputation for its CS.  And with an ever evolving market for beauty subscriptions, GB needs to pay attention to its customers.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is good news.  I have to say, Glossybox is getting a bad reputation for its CS.  And with an ever evolving market for beauty subscriptions, GB needs to pay attention to its customers.  
truth. without customers, glossybox would be out of business. i don't know why they can't get it through their puny heads, smh


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 6, 2013)

considering how they used to be, i'd say they've been slowly, but steadily improving.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 6, 2013)

Welp. I had a 20% off code so I slipped and ordered August. Accidentally on purpose.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Jay! I tried calling gb several times. Every time I got voicemail. Beyond my problem, that's just scary from a customer prospective. It's like announcing to the world "Our company is doing so badly we can't even afford someone to answer the phone" I have NEVER encountered a large legit company before that had no one to answer the phone. Cray cray! I left voicemails, emails, hung up on the voicemail, have heard nada zip zero the big fat goose egg. Soooo I finally just called my bank. Add me to the list of charge backs. Does anyone know if they fight &amp; draw it out or if they just refund? I have the emails to back up being charged after canceling &amp; since I never got a box (being a subscriber for all of a minute) I don't see why they would fight it.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the advice Jay! I tried calling gb several times. Every time I got voicemail. Beyond my problem, that's just scary from a customer prospective. It's like announcing to the world "Our company is doing so badly we can't even afford someone to answer the phone" I have NEVER encountered a large legit company before that had no one to answer the phone. Cray cray! I left voicemails, emails, hung up on the voicemail, have heard nada zip zero the big fat goose egg. Soooo I finally just called my bank. Add me to the list of charge backs. Does anyone know if they fight &amp; draw it out or if they just refund? I have the emails to back up being charged after canceling &amp; since I never got a box (being a subscriber for all of a minute) I don't see why they would fight it.


They employ a surprisingly low number of people. Someone found it before and I believe it was less than 20.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for the advice Jay! I tried calling gb several times. Every time I got voicemail. Beyond my problem, that's just scary from a customer prospective. It's like announcing to the world "Our company is doing so badly we can't even afford someone to answer the phone" I have NEVER encountered a large legit company before that had no one to answer the phone. Cray cray! I left voicemails, emails, hung up on the voicemail, have heard nada zip zero the big fat goose egg. Soooo I finally just called my bank. Add me to the list of charge backs. Does anyone know if they fight &amp; draw it out or if they just refund? I have the emails to back up being charged after canceling &amp; since I never got a box (being a subscriber for all of a minute) I don't see why they would fight it.
i paid for my last glossybox via paypal and i got my refund by disputing not receiving my box.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the advice Jay! I tried calling gb several times. Every time I got voicemail. Beyond my problem, that's just scary from a customer prospective. It's like announcing to the world "Our company is doing so badly we can't even afford someone to answer the phone" I have NEVER encountered a large legit company before that had no one to answer the phone. Cray cray! I left voicemails, emails, hung up on the voicemail, have heard nada zip zero the big fat goose egg. Soooo I finally just called my bank. Add me to the list of charge backs. Does anyone know if they fight &amp; draw it out or if they just refund? I have the emails to back up being charged after canceling &amp; since I never got a box (being a subscriber for all of a minute) I don't see why they would fight it.


 Have you tried Facebook? Or Twitter? If you publicly try to contact them it helps sometimes. Usually i don't have any time to call so I email. Sometimes they reply in ten minutes, sometimes it takes a few days. Good luck.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 7, 2013)

Rachel, less than 20 people?!?! Wow! Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor! That certainly explains a lot. Quene, thanks for sharing that with me. I know that a charge back isn't something to be done lightly but I was so frustrated! Did you ever get a response from them? I feel better with my decision knowing you had to dispute as well. Thanks for the ideas Janie. I don't use Twitter &amp; I'm reluctant to go on Facebook to complain because thats where I have fun &amp; stay in touch with family &amp; friends. I can just see it now, my phone exploding with "OMG what's going on" questions lol tis the nature of Facebook. I don't think you should have to publicly shame a big company into answering their phone or a customers e- mail. I did try both tho. Hopefully I can just get my refund &amp; spend it on more stuff I don't need lol


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Rachel, less than 20 people?!?! Wow! Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor! That certainly explains a lot.
> 
> Quene, thanks for sharing that with me. I know that a charge back isn't something to be done lightly but I was so frustrated! Did you ever get a response from them? I feel better with my decision knowing you had to dispute as well.
> ...


 Their Linkin page says 11-50, but I remember the number being in the middle of that around 20. They could have hired more, but the lack of answering the phones makes me think they didn't.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their Linkin page says 11-50, but I remember the number being in the middle of that around 20. They could have hired more, but the lack of answering the phones makes me think they didn't.


 I think they also use a sizable ratio of interns, so they pay for the assumed 20 people but have a nice pool of free human resource... manning the FB and answer calls.  

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that big soiree they had in the summer time might have been an appreciation event for the interns.  Maybe they are all leaving now after they log in 2 months for the internship and doing some traveling?  






 




 




 




 

BTW, any codes floating around for GB yet?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 7, 2013)

lol not a single month code but -- 

$115 - $25 - $2.75 (from ebates) = $14.54 per box. But then you'd have them for 6 months... I think they realize they're going to have keep doing this or else people will only sign up for one month at a time.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh dear, that's really tempting. I would definitely not pay more than $15/box, but that seems like a good deal. Are there ever better ones, like around the holidays or black friday or anything?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they realize they're going to have keep doing this or else people will only sign up for one month at a time.


 ...and likely cancel after their first or second box!!!!


----------



## Delicia (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone know how to use your glossy dots to make sure you only receive one version of the next month's box? Or do they always just send a double? I was going to spend mine before the August charge, but then I just thought they would charge me anyway and I would get two boxes. Is there some way to avoid this?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...and likely cancel after their first or second box!!!!







 
According to the verbiage on their web site, GB won't let you cancel a 3 or 6 month subscription.



​ 



​ 




 
This is GB's job board right now and we could likely assume that  they will take multiple interns for each position.  GB has a lean hiring practice, good if you are a college grad looking for some exposure, but it also means that their business process is a bit of a muck, rife with delays and phantom CS stations when the interns leave in droves for the rest of the summer holidays.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

Speaking of 6 month subscriptions...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone else got the email about $25 OFF with a 6 month subscription?  I think 6 months is quite a dedication to a subscription box.  

I just ended my subscription after the last sub-par July box.  
Was slightly considering to re-sub only with the feeling/hopes that once you unsub, products suddenly get better... 





With the going rate at $115 for a 6 mo. sub with Glossybox, normally a box would be worth a little over $19.  With the coupon its $15 per box... ugh so tempted.. offer ends 8/9/13 11:59 PST.

COUPON CODE: DOLLAR25

Do you guys think it's worth it?  

I am so in love with Yuzen and am also up to my neck with samples.  

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else got the email about $25 OFF with a 6 month subscription?  I think 6 months is quite a dedication to a subscription box.
> 
> ...


 at this point they promotions every (other) month. If you really feel buried in samples or like another sub service more, go with that. GB is once a month. Yuzen is apparently 4 times a year.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the advice Jay! I tried calling gb several times. Every time I got voicemail. Beyond my problem, that's just scary from a customer prospective. It's like announcing to the world "Our company is doing so badly we can't even afford someone to answer the phone" I have NEVER encountered a large legit company before that had no one to answer the phone. Cray cray! I left voicemails, emails, hung up on the voicemail, have heard nada zip zero the big fat goose egg. Soooo I finally just called my bank. Add me to the list of charge backs. Does anyone know if they fight &amp; draw it out or if they just refund? I have the emails to back up being charged after canceling &amp; since I never got a box (being a subscriber for all of a minute) I don't see why they would fight it.


 Sorry they keep giving you the run around I have never tried to call them. I have usually gotten through to them by email. It seems like I get always get a response from Jesse so I wonder if she is the only one who answers emails.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

Also I claimed my glossydots for this month I am going to cancel and jump in if I see something I like.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 7, 2013)

So got my first box last month and just ordered the one month.  Will they automatically renew it every month or do I have to go in and order again?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So got my first box last month and just ordered the one month.  Will they automatically renew it every month or do I have to go in and order again?


 If you signed up for the month-to-month plan, they will automatically charge you the first week of every month.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you signed up for the month-to-month plan, they will automatically charge you the first week of every month.


 That is what I thought.  Thank you!!!  I just don't want to miss out.  Got my first box last month and I am loving the Cherry Blossom lip balm that was sent.


----------



## mstlcmn (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they also use a sizable ratio of interns, so they pay for the assumed 20 people but have a nice pool of free human resource... manning the FB and answer calls.
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used the code MARYAM20 for 20% off. I found it on a blog and it supposedly is for the first 200 to use it


 it worked for me and i used paypal in case they act up again...


----------



## mstlcmn (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it worked for me and i used paypal in case they act up again...


 Yes I have learned to use Paypal as well just in case, so much easier to get my money back when my box goes missing


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it worked for me and i used paypal in case they act up again...


 do you buy yourself a gift box or subscribe to a monthly plan and then unsubscribe?  Just asking in case I decide to use the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you buy yourself a gift box or subscribe to a monthly plan and then unsubscribe?  Just asking in case I decide to use the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i tried to resubscribe with a gift box but it wouldn't let me since my account was inactive. i used the code given in this thread earlier and got the box for $16.80.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you buy yourself a gift box or subscribe to a monthly plan and then unsubscribe?  Just asking in case I decide to use the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can only buy a gift box if you are a subscriber, so you can buy a gift box after you've opted in as a monthly, 3 monther or 6.





 

Quote: Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just used the code MARYAM20 for 20% off. I found it on a blog and it supposedly is for the first 200 to use it 




Thanks!!  It worked for me 



...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 7, 2013)

Reviews are up!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Reviews are up!
> 
> ...


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 7, 2013)

I cancelled a couple months ago, but they got me to re-subscribe with that $25 off a 6-month today. Then I got a little crazy and used the MARYAM20 code to gift myself a one-time box 15 minutes later. It was only $12! And I went through Ebates for $2.75 cash back on both transactions. So all in all, I got 7 Glossyboxes for $96.50. I'm pretty psyched!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled a couple months ago, but they got me to re-subscribe with that $25 off a 6-month today. Then I got a little crazy and used the MARYAM20 code to gift myself a one-time box 15 minutes later. It was only $12! And I went through Ebates for $2.75 cash back on both transactions. So all in all, I got 7 Glossyboxes for $96.50. I'm pretty psyched!


 Smart girl!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 7, 2013)

> Reviews are up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up. The surveys were so messed up. Incorrect brand names, awkward wording... so sloppy.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh! Thanks for the reminder! I haven't gotten the email; like they don't really do it on time LOL. I will go up and do it.







 




 
Their interns must have all left at once... there are a tone of mistakes with the questionaires and the nail question has repeat question from 12 to 15, the same exact question as 8 to 11, except the second set says Sparitual...  Brizlian Blow Out makes an appearance in Bvlgari questionair a few times as well.

There was a shinny few golden weeks or so where the CS was responsive and the questionaire were accurate...

Looks like the fall of Rome in there...



  Put some professional staff in your office 



 GB... really?!


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 7, 2013)

990 points -___-


----------



## Delicia (Aug 7, 2013)

> Thanks for the heads up. The surveys were so messed up. Incorrect brand names, awkward wording... so sloppy.


 I can't believe no one checked these surveys! Halfway through they would switch to different products or products from last month. I have no idea how they could possibly collect results from this mess...


----------



## BexDev (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can use the current $25 off 6 months promotion to extend a current subscription?  I just renewed my 3 month sub earlier this month but I would love to use the new 6 month code, but I don't want to do it if I'm going to wind up getting 3 months of duplicate boxes....


----------



## jrenee (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the heads up. The surveys were so messed up. Incorrect brand names, awkward wording... so sloppy.
> ...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use the current $25 off 6 months promotion to extend a current subscription?  I just renewed my 3 month sub earlier this month but I would love to use the new 6 month code, but I don't want to do it if I'm going to wind up getting 3 months of duplicate boxes....


 I was thinking the same thing. I already resubbed with a code and would rather have used this deal.



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Reviews are up!
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly! I couldn't stop laughing at those emotions! I did not get evolgoie and I kept clicking away no I did not get it and it wouldn't go away. So I gave up. I wonder if I could go back and do it to earn extra points even tho I got BB cream?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

I hate that they take so long to come out with the reviews and when they do they are full of mistakes.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! I couldn't stop laughing at those emotions! I did not get evolgoie and I kept clicking away no I did not get it and it wouldn't go away. So I gave up. I wonder if I could go back and do it to earn extra points even tho I got BB cream?


Yes. I did the review on the BB cream but I didn't get it in the box. I happen to have a sample from Sephora. 20 points for me! I say it's a few bonus points for a late June box.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Yes. I did the review on the BB cream but I didn't get it in the box. I happen to have a sample from Sephora. 20 points for me! I say it's a few bonus points for a late June box.


 NICCEE!! Then, I'll do it! LOL


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 8, 2013)

Someone asked about Black Friday and GB a few pages back. They DID have a promo for that and Cyber Monday and both were decent if I recall. Pretty sure I took advantage of one.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone asked about Black Friday and GB a few pages back. They DID have a promo for that and Cyber Monday and both were decent if I recall. Pretty sure I took advantage of one.


 I believe it was 40%off the black Friday deal. I bought my first box with that code.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe it was 40%off the black Friday deal. I bought my first box with that code.


 Yep, so that made a month $12.60. + $2.75 back ebates.

Someone also found a $5 off code for the second $15 box you can get for a gift + $2.75 from ebates 

I bought two boxes for less than the price of a regular box (one as a gift though)


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 8, 2013)

It was me that asked, so thanks! Still, I caved and used the current $25 coupon + ebates. I am _so_ oversubbed this month, but was planning on resubscribing in September, and I may as well get it out of the way. 

I have mixed feelings about Glossybox. I love the pink boxes, the variety of items and the different brands that don't show up in other subs. I don't mind the late shipping and haven't had any issues in the three months I've been subscribed. But it's like playing Russian roulette; every thread has CS problems and one of these days that's going to be me. I wish they'd take it seriously and realize what a huge turn off this is to customers.


----------



## sldb (Aug 8, 2013)

Question: I have a current month-to-month sub. How do I take advantage of the $25 off 6-month offer?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: I have a current month-to-month sub. How do I take advantage of the $25 off 6-month offer?


 After logging in, click on "The Box", click on "subscribe" and it should take you to a page with all of the subscription options.  Choose "6 month" and then use the promo code during check out.


----------



## sldb (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After logging in, click on "The Box", click on "subscribe" and it should take you to a page with all of the subscription options.  Choose "6 month" and then use the promo code during check out.


Thanks! Since I've already paid for my August box the 6-month sub will start with September, right? Or will I get two August boxes?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 8, 2013)

When it suddenly starts asking questions about the Brazilian Blowout product in the BB cream survey....that's when I lost it LOL


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

The surveys are so worthless. I don't even know why I do it. I already have enough to redeem for a free box, but I know I'm going to get to August boxes, and unless there's Tom Ford makeup in there, I don't want to deal with the hassle of contacting CS.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: I have a current month-to-month sub. How do I take advantage of the $25 off 6-month offer?


 Log in then where it shows subscriptions and orders click "show all". Click "change my plan" and select the 6 month option and enter your code. A note at the bottom says "Note: You're trying to purchase the GLOSSYBOX August 2013, you're already getting this box! But don't worry, we will just reserve next month's box for you!" So you shouldn't get duplicate boxes but I would still pay attention and make sure you get 7 boxes before your subscription expires just in case. Hope that helped!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. I did the review on the BB cream but I didn't get it in the box. I happen to have a sample from Sephora. 20 points for me! I say it's a few bonus points for a late June box.


 Me either. I contacted GB CS and they just gave me 20 points and said they could not make changes to their surveys right now? weird. But hey i got my 20 points still! I wonder if I take the BB cream survey after that if i'll still get the points for that too. 




 hehehe


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 8, 2013)

Ugh. I caved. I signed up for 6 months plus the one time discount box. So I'm set for the next 7 months. I stayed away for 6 months... They sucked me back in.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 8, 2013)

I just cancelled my three month subscription and got an extra August box?

I have two boxes, I was subbed for May, June, July and now I have two July boxes with no overcharge.

I guess it's my lucky day!  

I am still on the fence about the 6 month sub... $15/mo is not bad.  

Compared to Birchbox the quality is better.  

How great are the Black Friday deals?  40% off subs?  I may have to wait..

Only got a few hours to deliberate..

SORRY I meant July, -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was getting ahead of myself.  
Wonder what August holds in store..


----------



## mooreeeg (Aug 8, 2013)

> I just cancelled my three month subscription and got an extra August box? I have two boxes, I was subbed for June, July, and August and now I have two August boxes with no overcharge. I guess it's my lucky day! Â  I am still on the fence about the 6 month sub... $15/mo is not bad. Â  Compared to Birchbox the quality is better. Â  How great are the Black Friday deals? Â 40% off subs? Â I may have to wait.. Only got a few hours to deliberate..


 Do you have your August box yet? I'm curious what this month's boxes will contain.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you have your August box yet? I'm curious what this month's boxes will contain.


 We don't get our August boxes until late month.. Early September for others. GB ships very very late.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to say, if it was 40% off - it was only available for one box.  You could however buy lots of that box and gift to friends.  Pretty sure I got the Dec box for a steal.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 9, 2013)

I gave in...6 months of beauty products, here we go!


----------



## page5 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! Since I've already paid for my August box the 6-month sub will start with September, right? Or will I get two August boxes?


 Honestly, anything can happen in Glossybox Land  

I re-subbed with the coupon code for 3 months. The spoiler suckered me in. I've liked/loved 4 of the 5 glossyboxes I have received so I believe I will cancel one of my other subs so that I don't get inundated with samples. My max is two beauty subs so one has to go! I like the sturdy pink boxes too 




 they are great drawer organizers. I have three stacked on a bookcase for storage for small items and they look so attractive. Haven't framed my Dallas Shaw box top yet, though, haha


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 9, 2013)

> Haven't framed my Dallas Shaw box top yet, though, haha


 LOL. I'm dying.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haven't framed my Dallas Shaw box top yet, though, haha
> LOL. I'm dying.


 Framed mine, threw it up on eBay... the bidding war's aaahmazing!!  









 




 




 




 




 




 

I do love the boxes for organization and making your own 'treat' box for other peeps.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Framed mine, threw it up on eBay... the bidding war's aaahmazing!! Â  :smileno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that's insane! Mmm maybe I should do that?


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

Have we had a sneek peek? I can't remember!

Yeah, my Dallas Shaw original print on a box is proudly displayed in the back of my bathroom cabinets under 10 other Glossyboxes filled with samples.

I'm just trying to find that perfect frame...


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Have we had a sneek peek? I can't remember! Yeah, my Dallas Shaw original print on a box is proudly displayed in the back of my bathroom cabinets under 10 other Glossyboxes filled with samples. I'm just trying to find that perfect frame...


 Yeah that jelly lip pencil thingy worth $18 I think


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's insane! Mmm maybe I should do that?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Framed mine, threw it up on eBay... the bidding war's aaahmazing!!
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah that jelly lip pencil thingy worth $18 I think


Thanks I had forgotten. As long as it's a decent color that's cool. I love jumbo lip pencils! My current favorite is the $2 ELF one. Let's see if the $18 one is as good!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gifFramed mine, threw it up on eBay... the bidding war's aaahmazing!!


 I cannot believe you people are so selfish. Selling it for money? Keeping it hidden in your home? I did the right thing and donated mine to a museum. Of course they are keeping the original in a temperature-controled lightproof vault, but I was there last weekend when they put an enlargement on display.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> I cannot believe you people are so selfish. Selling it for money? Keeping it hidden in your home? I did the right thing and donated mine to a museum. Of course they are keeping the original in a temperature-controled lightproof vault, but I was there last weekend when they put an enlargement on display.


 Wow, are you a fashion insider or something? I've been out of fashion scene for so long (I graduated from FIDM and was involved with fashion shows and culture for many years but now I'm more interested in beauty bec it's more fun) maybe I should try donate to FIDM San Francisco campus? Since I'm an alumni.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, are you a fashion insider or something? I've been out of fashion scene for so long (I graduated from FIDM and was involved with fashion shows and culture for many years but now I'm more interested in beauty bec it's more fun) maybe I should try donate to FIDM San Francisco campus? Since I'm an alumni.


 It's not that I'm a fashion insider, simply that I was inspired by the example Dallas set of doing something for the little people. I bet if you donated yours, they'd name a building after you on campus.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gifFramed mine, threw it up on eBay... the bidding war's aaahmazing!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Aug 9, 2013)

> Wow, are you a fashion insider or something? I've been out of fashion scene for so long (I graduated from FIDM and was involved with fashion shows and culture for many years but now I'm more interested in beauty bec it's more fun) maybe I should try donate to FIDM San Francisco campus? Since I'm an alumni.


 I went to FIDM in LA! A loooong time ago though. Nice to meet a fellow alum!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not that I'm a fashion insider, simply that I was inspired by the example Dallas set of doing something for the little people. I bet if you donated yours, they'd name a building after you on campus.


 I can't stop laughing- this is great.



Dallas Shaw's glossybox 'art' at MOMA. Hey I am just glad she helped me realize that GB has to get their crap together. I am curious to see what they are bringing this month.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe it was 40%off the black Friday deal. I bought my first box with that code.


 Me too! Lured me in. Maybe it will lure me back in this year.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 9, 2013)

> I cannot believe you people are so selfish. Selling it for money? Keeping it hidden in your home? I did the right thing and donated mine to a museum. Of course they are keeping the original in a temperature-controled lightproof vault, but I was there last weekend when they put an enlargement on display.


 Bwahahahaha! Bravo!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> I went to FIDM in LA! A loooong time ago though. Nice to meet a fellow alum!


 Me too! What year? I graduated in '01 from LA campus too.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> It's not that I'm a fashion insider, simply that I was inspired by the example Dallas set of doing something for the little people. I bet if you donated yours, they'd name a building after you on campus.Â


 LOLOLOL! I doubt that. I will contact them FIDM LA campus and ask.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 9, 2013)

Guys, remember when Dallas had her two friends sign up to MUT to berate us for being "haters" and being negative about other women, while being extremely negative haters themselves?

Just reminiscin'.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Guys, remember when Dallas had her two friends sign up to MUT to berate us for being "haters" and being negative about other women, while being extremely negative haters themselves? Just reminiscin'.Â  :yesss:


 Oh yes! How could I not forget that?!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot believe you people are so selfish. Selling it for money? Keeping it hidden in your home? I did the right thing and donated mine to a museum. Of course they are keeping the original in a temperature-controled lightproof vault, but I was there last weekend when they put an enlargement on display.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, remember when Dallas had her two friends sign up to MUT to berate us for being "haters" and being negative about other women, while being extremely negative haters themselves?
> 
> Just reminiscin'.


 good times.



 because Shaw's Statement was not belitteling to other woman and we were all supposed to be super grateful. How could we not be more appreciative... To be fair, I actually got a decent nail polish that month and like the perfumes.


----------



## Savinggrace87 (Aug 9, 2013)

So, How i said they gave 20 extra glossydots as compensation for not having the right item in my survey line up... They also added the right item and left the wrong one. So now I will get the original 20 from the right item and 40 extra total! awesome screw up!


----------



## Brittann (Aug 9, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* 



Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* 


Framed mine, threw it up on eBay... the bidding war's aaahmazing!!  




I cannot believe you people are so selfish. Selling it for money? Keeping it hidden in your home? I did the right thing and donated mine to a museum. Of course they are keeping the original in a temperature-controled lightproof vault, but I was there last weekend when they put an enlargement on display.






You are right, I admire your actions.  Wondered why I tossed and turned all night ...  I plan on visiting the museum tomorrow and will report back on the NY MOMA.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

- this is great.



Dallas Shaw's glossybox 'art' at MOMA. 

I was just at the MOMA this afternoon and let me tell you gals... the 'Dallas' was a hit! 

 ​ 

​  ​


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2013)

Her drawings are nothing more than colorful stick figures with hair. They're cute and all but she's no Picasso or Monet, lol.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 10, 2013)

Are one time gift boxes the same as monthly GB subscriptions?  

Do you get same or different items?

Considering to get the gift box... but really curious what it is.. too bad there are no spoilers released on gift ones..


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are one time gift boxes the same as monthly GB subscriptions?
> 
> ...


 It's the same box, it's offered at a lower price to subscribers to give a 'gift' to friends or self  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the same box, it's offered at a lower price to subscribers to give a 'gift' to friends or self  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was just at the MOMA this afternoon and let me tell you gals... the 'Dallas' was a hit!
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you were grateful to be in the presence of such marvelous art work!


 I was speechless when I first laid eye on it



...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was speechless when I first laid eye on it
> 
> ...


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 10, 2013)

Omg you guys are killing me &amp; I don't even know the story. I've put together since I joined that GBs were delayed because she pulled some kind of money grubbing stunt with nail polish. But having her friends sign up to MUT to talk smack?!?!?! ðŸ˜³ I had no idea!! Help a sister that got food poisoned out! I could use something to make me laugh or drip scorn. Wha happened?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Aug 10, 2013)

> Me too! What year? I graduated in '01 from LA campus too.


 I was there in 97/98. Such good times! I lived on Hollywood Blvd, west of la brea...before it got so crazy! Omg, you guys are totally cracking me up...I need to plan a trip to MoMA ASAP to witness this once in a lifetime exhibition!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg you guys are killing me &amp; I don't even know the story. I've put together since I joined that GBs were delayed because she pulled some kind of money grubbing stunt with nail polish. But having her friends sign up to MUT to talk smack?!?!?! ðŸ˜³ I had no idea!! Help a sister that got food poisoned out! I could use something to make me laugh or drip scorn. Wha happened?


 Dallas curated a collection of Bondi polish that was supposed to debut in Juneâ€™s Glossybox. I imagine itâ€™s like when parents let their kids choose the colours of their bedroom â€“ you know, letting them pick from narrow preselected choices to limit damage control. But who knows? The collection came out great and was to include her artwork on the bottle.   Just as the box was nearing release, Dallas told Bondi they wouldnâ€™t be able to sell the polishes outside of the collaboration box. Ever. Even though her majesty had already approved a department store display for that very purpose.    Bondi issued a full explanation and Glossybox sent an apology. Dallas took the opportunity to alert us to her act of altruism in doing the collab in the first place: 
Quote: What I hear most from readers and followers is that they want a piece of the artwork and cannot afford the hefty price tag ( I see you) . SOOOO I am excited to say that this is one of the rare occasions that we have printed the work to get it into your hands.

Cue vast rejoicing from us poor wretches who now have something to hand down to our grandkids so that their lives can be complete too. Strangely, some did not take kindly to our way of voicing our enthusiasm, and Dallas herself someone who is not Dallas made a new account on MUT just to say: 
Quote: Where do you work in the fashion industry? I have to know!    Also, we should be clear about one thing, your unnecessary hate of another female is so sad. Really f'ing sad. I wish that this forum supported things, partnerships and other women as opposed to being a release for nasty girls to witch and lament online. I think we should all be a little bit better. I mean it. You too. 
  Many of us noticed for the first time that we do not work in the fashion industry, and therefore our opinions are totally worthless. So we realized the error of our ways, enjoyed lots of popcorn and placed orders with Bondi, who quickly became the most beloved nail polish brand ever.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg you guys are killing me &amp; I don't even know the story. I've put together since I joined that GBs were delayed because she pulled some kind of money grubbing stunt with nail polish. But having her friends sign up to MUT to talk smack?!?!?! ðŸ˜³ I had no idea!! Help a sister that got food poisoned out! I could use something to make me laugh or drip scorn. Wha happened?


 Those are the bullet points of how things unfolded, nice sleuthing!  If you are not too sick to sit-up Bon-Bons, for the full picture and first hand unfolding:


skim over the Glossybox June MUT
take a spin on her website
Google "Dallas Shaw Glossybox" 

Also skim the June Glossybox magazine online, that should buy you 30 to 45 minutes of good distraction and then you'll come back and giggle with some dead-on knowing.

I hope you feel better soon!  Try some charcoal pills, that's what the poison center give people to absorb ingestion of toxic substance.  They are hard to find though (very low profit margin and no one wants to carry it) call ahead and ask first.  They saved my life in South America, Hong Kong and on a ship between US and Alaska.  Oh you can order them online and keep them around the house for future bouts...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Many of us noticed for the first time that we do not work in the fashion industry, and therefore our opinions are totally worthless. *So we realized the error of our ways*, enjoyed lots of popcorn and placed orders with Bondi, who quickly became the most beloved nail polish brand ever.







 




 



  Amen sistah!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 11, 2013)

O. M. G!!! (I see you) what sanctimonious pretentious BS!! And calling MUT members nasty, mean &amp; hateful has to be her looking in a mirror! I'm so new here but everyone has been so nice to me, made me feel welcome &amp; part of the community. No clique stuff no cattiness. Sounds like the person who isn't Dallas Shaw is the nasty hater. Srsly, my mind is blown...I don't even know where to start..that level of condescension .... I'm speechless! Thank you Thank you for the places to google and read. I called my Mom &amp; told her about the charcoal pills. She's going to Walgreens to see if they have any. The "suggested reading" will keep my brain happily occupied while I lay on my bathroom floor with my phone. I can't wait to hear what else this prima Donna has to say &amp; learn all the juicy details!! Really, thank you all SO MUCH! You've already made me much less miserable. I heart you MUT ladies!!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 11, 2013)

And one more thing, she's blessing her fans with her art, by getting it into their hands on...wait for it... A NAIL POLISH LABEL &amp; BOX TOP?!?! Nail. Polish. Label. Wonder why Dali never thought of that? Ok two things. If she really (sees you) poor pathetic wretches that can't afford the hefty price tags" on her "art" then why try &amp; limit who gets the nail polish? I smell a hypocrite!! Plus if she approved a display did she really think stores would display a product not for sale because its "art". Nail. Polish. Label. Art. Wow! Just Wow.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg you guys are killing me &amp; I don't even know the story. I've put together since I joined that GBs were delayed because she pulled some kind of money grubbing stunt with nail polish. But having her friends sign up to MUT to talk smack?!?!?! ðŸ˜³ I had no idea!! Help a sister that got food poisoned out! I could use something to make me laugh or drip scorn. Wha happened?


 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 11, 2013)

> Dallas curated a collection of Bondi polish that was supposed to debut in Juneâ€™s Glossybox. I imagine itâ€™s like when parents let their kids choose the colours of their bedroom â€“ you know, letting them pick from narrow preselected choices to limit damage control. But who knows? The collection came out great and was to include her artwork on the bottle. Â  Just as the box was nearing release, Dallas told Bondi they wouldnâ€™t be able to sell the polishes outside of the collaboration box. Ever. Even though her majesty had already approved a department store display for that very purpose.Â  Â  Bondi issued a full explanation and Glossybox sent an apology. Dallas took the opportunity to alert us to her act of altruism in doing the collab in the first place: Cue vast rejoicing from us poor wretches who now have something to hand down to our grandkids so that their lives can be complete too. Strangely, some did not take kindly to our way of voicing our enthusiasm, and Dallas herself someone who is not Dallas made a new account on MUT just to say: Â  Many of us noticed for the first time that we do not work in the fashion industry, and therefore our opinions are totally worthless. So we realized the error of our ways, enjoyed lots of popcorn and placed orders with Bondi, who quickly became the most beloved nail polish brand ever.Â


 Perfect summarization! This gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't know the Bondi nail polish was supposed to be in the box. Interesting. However, I received the SpaRitual nail polish in Home Body and it has turned out to be my all time favorite color. So it worked out okay for me. Hope Bondi and GlossyBox can get together without Dallas Shaw. Would love to try a Bondi polish.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know the Bondi nail polish was supposed to be in the box. Interesting. However, I received the SpaRitual nail polish in Home Body and it has turned out to be my all time favorite color. So it worked out okay for me. Hope Bondi and GlossyBox can get together without Dallas Shaw. Would love to try a Bondi polish.


Have you heard that Bondi started their own box sub?




They just send out their first box this month! Here's the thread on it:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136990/bondi-subscription-launch-boxes-august-2013


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 12, 2013)

Hmmm. If they have their own sub boxes, I guess they won't be teaming up with Glossybox any time soon. I've signed up with Julep to try their free box (I think a purple, gray sparkle, and white?)  and I don't want to overdo with too many polishes. I received the shipping mixup box in June so I have 2 polishes from June (a brownish/pink shimmer and a purple), then the pink from the wedding box, then the blue from the July box. I do like the Bondi fools though so I might just buy the one polish. I really didn't want to get too many subscriptions. After 3 months of Glossyboxes and looking at unboxings on youtube of other subscription boxes, I told my husband he would have to come out of retirement and get a job to cover all the subscription boxes I wanted. He didn't seem enthused about the idea.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2013)

My understanding was that it wasn't just Dallas Shaw that was causing problems.  I could have sworn that I read somewhere that Bondi was having a hellacious time even nailing down delivery place/time/whatever with Glossybox.  It was a one-two punch from both sides that made Bondi finally walk away.  I didn't get the impression that partnering with Glossybox was going to be on their horizon with or without their own subscription service.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My understanding was that it wasn't just Dallas Shaw that was causing problems.  I could have sworn that I read somewhere that Bondi was having a hellacious time even nailing down delivery place/time/whatever with Glossybox.  It was a one-two punch from both sides that made Bondi finally walk away.  I didn't get the impression that partnering with Glossybox was going to be on their horizon with or without their own subscription service.


That is correct! There was a snafu with shipping and Bondi kept trying to come up with a solution to find a delivery time/place, etc like you said, but Glossybox wouldn't cooperate. I think that's rather hypocritical of Glossybox since they are ALWAYS late in shipping their boxes out, but that's just me.



but yes, you are absolutely right!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

The missing June replacements/missing July box/customer service bs  Saga has finally ended!  We have a box! 



And it came perfectly (albeit by FedEx not newgistics)! And had some extras in it like promised!  LOL

And I finally found out what happened about my July box from the post office investigation this morning... Apparently a usps label was created for my box, but it was never handed over to them from Newgistics. 

So all in all, I received my new Tarte lipstick (med/tan, LOVE), dry oil spray, the July box contents-including both the bb cream (light/medium) and the evologie blemish 2 pack thingy (cream/serum), and the extras they sent me were a set of shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair- color smooth for frizzy hair by Color Proof brand (large/deluxe travel size each). 

Now I can be excited to get my August box!  I wish they'd release another spoiler already.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The missing June replacements/missing July box/customer service bs  Saga has finally ended!  We have a box!
> 
> ...


 Yay! Glad to hear you finally got your box and some nice extras.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The missing June replacements/missing July box/customer service bs  Saga has finally ended!  We have a box!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear this! I'm glad it worked out for you finally!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just got a sneak peek email which I'm sure will be posted here in a second with a pic.

I'm bummed because it's a pressed powder which looks awesome, but it has talc and I REALLY can't use it. I get huge cystic acne from talc. I'm reading good reviews on the powder though! It's Sue Devitt Triple C-Weed Pressed Powder. ETA it says it's a $28 value. That's pretty close. It's on Macys.com for $21.00. That added to the lip pencil is about $46 box value in just two items.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's the sneak peek photo:


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 13, 2013)

Even the lightest shade would be too dark for me. I also don't know that I'd like any of the lip colours, so this box isn't looking too good so far.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

I sure hope they have some color variation included in the box!  

The powder in the spoiler is way too pale for me!

 
Hmmm, after looking at the other shades of powder on the Macy's website, it seems that the other tones are really dark except Nullarbor Plain...


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sure hope they have some color variation included in the box!
> 
> ...


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 13, 2013)

are they able to customize the colors in the box based on your profile?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 13, 2013)

I just hope that I don't end up liking this new spoiler product too much since the brand went belly up a few months ago.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Just got a sneak peek email which I'm sure will be posted here in a second with a pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Can't use it. This will go on trade list. Even for women after 35 shouldn't be using pressed powder.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Also that brand used to sell at Target stores.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are they able to customize the colors in the box based on your profile?


 Are they able to?  I think they try to, but it doesn't always work out.  The last time Glossybox tried 'customizing' was the May box - they sent out Amore Pacific's Color Cushion.  Some folks received shades that were too dark for them to use.  While they did try to send out alternatives, I think they eventually ran out of the fair/medium samples.

I just remember CheshireCookie having trouble with the Color Cushion - they sent her the darkest shade and she's really pale.  

There is a profile question for skin tone, but as we all know, it doesn't necessarily dictate what you get in the box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also that brand used to sell at Target stores.


 I've never seen Sue Devitt at Target. It was a high end brand. Barneys still carries it. Are you confusing it with Sonia Kashuk?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't use it. This will go on trade list. *Even for women after 35 shouldn't be using pressed powder.*


 I've never heard anything bad about pressed powder. Why is that?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> I've never seen Sue Devitt at Target. It was a high end brand. Barneys still carries it. Are you confusing it with Sonia Kashuk?


 That's right! Whoops! I did purchase Devitt products at Sephora years ago. I really like the vitamin C primer or something it's been so long.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> I've never heard anything bad about pressed powder. Why is that?


 Because most women have dehydration and dry skin so no matter what how much I put moisturizer on and use pressed powder it always ended up looking creased (showing fine lines) and cakey. I used brushes from all varies brands from Chantcelle (spell?) to MAC to etc. I realized that using matte foundation or matte/oil free CC creams or foundation works best and does not show lines all over. Some of the members on MUT don't use pressed powder after 35. It just dries out our skins more when we want more moisture in it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree on the pressed powder and am happy to see it confirmed.  
 
These days I use a quality moisturizer with hyluranic acid, then BB cream followed by a very light dusting of powder on the nose... cuase that still gets oily.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Why is that? Â Are powders too drying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup it's too drying


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think my skin will ever become dry regardless of age, so I'll need that pressed powder.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> I don't think my skin will ever become dry regardless of age, so I'll need that pressed powder.


 Lucky you. Hormones changes as I age. I suffer from thyroid condition so the main issue is dryness. It's kinda frustrating.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2013)

> I don't think my skin will ever become dry regardless of age, so I'll need that pressed powder.


 Um I'm 35 and my skin is an oil slick, especially my forehead (also where my wrinkles are) I agree, it'll be many years before my skin is too dry for powders.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are they able to customize the colors in the box based on your profile?


 I theory, yes.  In practice... I'm pretty sure they seal all the boxes, then smack labels on them with no rhyme or reason.  I've generally gotten the darkest shade available - over and over - despite marking off the lightest shade on the survey-thing.


----------



## page5 (Aug 13, 2013)

I use powder, my skin is dry and I'm over 35. My moisturizing foundation leaves me a little shiny. I work in a professional office and can't go around shiny faced all day! I use it sparingly. That no powder after 35 statement obviously doesn't apply to everyone


----------



## sldb (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um I'm 35 and my skin is an oil slick, especially my forehead (also where my wrinkles are) I agree, it'll be many years before my skin is too dry for powders.


I'm 39 and my skin is still massively oily. If I didn't use powder and blotting papers, I would be so shiny I would be able to land planes on a sunny day.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Because most women have dehydration and dry skin so no matter what how much I put moisturizer on and use pressed powder it always ended up looking creased (showing fine lines) and cakey. I used brushes from all varies brands from Chantcelle (spell?) to MAC to etc. I realized that using matte foundation or matte/oil free CC creams or foundation works best and does not show lines all over. Some of the members on MUT don't use pressed powder after 35. It just dries out our skins more when we want more moisture in it.


 Thanks for explaining that.  I've only used pressed powder to help mattify and blend my liquid foundation, or for afternoon applications when my skin is more oily and sweaty.  

I thought you meant that there's something bad in pressed powder, lol. Just another product that's not for everyone.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think we have a greater chance of not getting the correct shade since she's gone out of business. But I am happy about getting a pressed powder.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't understand why they are sending products from a business thats kaput.

I had gotten the impression that GB was on the more high-end spectrum with luxury-ish items, but every time we get something like the out of business compact, the chap stick, out of business soap (Prestige??), etc... it kind of ruins my vision of what GB is supposed to be. It's frustrating seeing the awesome boxes in Europe and getting a constant cycle of hit or misses over here.

BUT I'M SO ADDICTED.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand why they are sending products from a business thats kaput.
> 
> ...


 I know what you mean. I'm still intrigued by the powder and the lip pencil. The odds of the SD becoming my hg pressed powder is slim, but I do know that it was a good brand. In so long as the shade isn't too far off from my skintone, it would be nice to try.

It seems like there's quite a lot of back stock of SD products still because so many online retailers are still selling the line.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Um I'm 35 and my skin is an oil slick, especially my forehead (also where my wrinkles are) I agree, it'll be many years before my skin is too dry for powders.


 Wow. I'm 36 and started to have dry skin since I was 32. That's when I stopped using pressed powders and primers. There are some primers do work but for some reason they make my face puffy. I have a long way to go to try many products to find anything works. My mom told me that once I had a baby; hormones will never be the same/ goes back the way I had before.


----------



## sldb (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, pregnancy hormones can do a number on us! But for me two pregnancies did not change the oiliness of my skin one bit. I am as oily as ever.



> Wow. I'm 36 and started to have dry skin since I was 32. That's when I stopped using pressed powders and primers. There are some primers do work but for some reason they make my face puffy. I have a long way to go to try many products to find anything works. My mom told me that once I had a baby; hormones will never be the same/ goes back the way I had before.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's this article (I had two links but I'm on mobile and I can't switch back/forth on safari and I lose information.) click on this and scroll down to #1. http://beautyeditor.ca/2010/11/22/no-offense-but-youre-probably-making-one-of-these-7-mistakes-with-your-foundation/ I will post another web link , too separately bec I can't save a draft via mobile.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's another: Click on this link and skip to #4 http://www.oprah.com/style/Makeup-Mistakes-That-Make-You-Look-Older-Than-You-Are/4


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. I'm 36 and started to have dry skin since I was 32. That's when I stopped using pressed powders and primers. There are some primers do work but for some reason they make my face puffy. I have a long way to go to try many products to find anything works. My mom told me that once I had a baby; hormones will never be the same/ goes back the way I had before.


 Believe it or not, I think hormones are the reason I have oily skin, maybe it'll change when/if I have a kid, but my mom still has shiny skin and she's in her 60's, but she also if more fair skinned too. Most days I can run my finger over my forehead and it will feel slick and slippery.  It took me a long time to find an eyeshadow base that holds my eyeshadow, my lids are super oily.  FWIW I also have an oily scalp and hair, I have to wash it daily, I can go a day without but I use dry shampoo as my "styling product."

It's different for everyone, my friend is 32 and she dry, dry, dry.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 13, 2013)

I......I don't know how I feel about this sneak peek.....I'm both meh and intrigued at the same time.


----------



## sldb (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Believe it or not, I think hormones are the reason I have oily skin, maybe it'll change when/if I have a kid, but my mom still has shiny skin and she's in her 60's, but she also if more fair skinned too. Most days I can run my finger over my forehead and it will feel slick and slippery.  It took me a long time to find an eyeshadow base that holds my eyeshadow, my lids are super oily.  FWIW I also have an oily scalp and hair, I have to wash it daily, I can go a day without but I use dry shampoo as my "styling product."
> 
> It's different for everyone, my friend is 32 and she dry, dry, dry.


Years ago, a couple of friends commented on the pretty eyeshadow I was wearing. I responded that I wasn't wearing any. Apparently my shiny eyelids were mistaken for glittery eyeshadow.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Years ago, a couple of friends commented on the pretty eyeshadow I was wearing. I responded that I wasn't wearing any. Apparently my shiny eyelids were mistaken for glittery eyeshadow.


 Ha! Mine would creep up into the creases and look like two half moons over my eyes before I found Nars eyeshadow base.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Years ago, a couple of friends commented on the pretty eyeshadow I was wearing. I responded that I wasn't wearing any. Apparently my shiny eyelids were mistaken for glittery eyeshadow.


 Ha! I'll take your naturally beautiful slick lids over my disgusting oily nose. It will NEVER be mistaken as anything.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um I'm 35 and my skin is an oil slick, especially my forehead (also where my wrinkles are) I agree, it'll be many years before my skin is too dry for powders.


have you tried hourglass mineral veil primer? it's my HG primer. peter thomas roth also makes a mineral sunscreen for oily skin that helps mattify. granted, i have dry skin and use the regular peter thomas roth sunscreen, but it's a great product and gets rid of my mid-day shine.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sometimes moisturizing or shine or straightening shampoo/conditioner makes scalp oily. The residues from the shamp/cond products runs down to your neck/forehead resulting oily/greasy. Volume shamp/conditioner have less greasy/silicones ingredients so it doesn't cause scalp go greasy/oily. I never apply conditioner directly on my scalp. I start it with ends of my long hair and lather way up toward scalp. I stopped getting pimples around hairlines (after trying to figuring it out if it was my facial cleanser or shampooing products). I do have fairly dry hair but not so much. I use hair masks a few times a week directly on ends of my hair to middle length (never on scalp) and combed thru. The residues from combing comes onto scalp which I don't need much products. My hubby has oily hair and I suggested volume and color safe shampoo. No problems anymore. Everyone are different and use whatever works for them.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> have you tried hourglass mineral veil primer? it's my HG primer. peter thomas roth also makes a mineral sunscreen for oily skin that helps mattify. granted, i have dry skin and use the regular peter thomas roth sunscreen, but it's a great product and gets rid of my mid-day shine.


 Never tried them, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sometimes moisturizing or shine or straightening shampoo/conditioner makes scalp oily. The residues from the shamp/cond products runs down to your neck/forehead resulting oily/greasy. Volume shamp/conditioner have less greasy/silicones ingredients so it doesn't cause scalp go greasy/oily. I never apply conditioner directly on my scalp. I start it with ends of my long hair and lather way up toward scalp. I stopped getting pimples around hairlines (after trying to figuring it out if it was my facial cleanser or shampooing products). I do have fairly dry hair but not so much. I use hair masks a few times a week directly on ends of my hair to middle length (never on scalp) and combed thru. The residues from combing comes onto scalp which I don't need much products. My hubby has oily hair and I suggested volume and color safe shampoo. No problems anymore. Everyone are different and use whatever works for them.


 Yep, I've got fine thin hair so I have no use for shine enhancing or moisturizing shampoos or conditioners.  I usually go through shampoo way faster than conditioner, I only use a tiny bit so I can get a comb through my hair.  It's so fine it tangles easily.


----------



## wonderings (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Years ago, a couple of friends commented on the pretty eyeshadow I was wearing. I responded that I wasn't wearing any. Apparently my shiny eyelids were mistaken for glittery eyeshadow.


 Ha ha - that is awesome.  Add me to the oily-skinned &amp; over 35 list.  ;-)

I'm excited for the Sue Devitt pressed powder.   The mirrored compact looks much cuter than my current worse-for-wear l'oreal one!


----------



## alliemarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all! First time poster here.

I have to say I am presently surprised with GB's customer service right now. I was soooo upset to receive the BB cream last month because I'm biracial &amp; there's no way the shade would work for me. Well, I emailed customer service &amp; today I had the Evologie Blemish Serum &amp; Stay Clear Cream sitting in my mailbox. On top of that, they sent me a Feel Like Honey Moon Skinbase by touch in Sol. I've never heard of this product, but it was a nice surprise!!

Keeping my fingers crossed that if the powder this month comes in different shades that I'll get the right one lol.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 13, 2013)

Too bad the company appears to be going out of business I've read some really rave reviews about the makeup line.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! First time poster here.
> 
> ...


 Welcome! glad you had a positive experience with their cs.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 14, 2013)

The Best of Britain box is finally available! As soon as I saw the link, I ordered it right away. I posted more info about it here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137259/glossybox-best-of-britain-limited-edition


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 14, 2013)

First off I wanted to thank you awesome glossyboxers for keeping me distracted during the food poisoning episode. My take after reading &amp; googling all the suggestions is.... Dallas Shaw *shudder* My opinion has words like condescending, narcissist, hypocrite .... You get the gist. I swear my life isn't usually so dramatic but day before yesterday I had to put my much loved &amp; adored cat ( my baby ) to sleep. She was almost 19 &amp; when she was born Ihad to bottle feed her. For almost half my life shes slept by my head every night. I am shattered. Most of all I am lost. My life without her....I don't remember how that worked. Anyway, don't wanna bring down the mood. I DID want to thank you for the " oh no! She didn't! WHAAAAT? She DID?" Reading enjoyment you gave me!!!!!


----------



## Animezing (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First off I wanted to thank you awesome glossyboxers for keeping me distracted during the food poisoning episode. My take after reading &amp; googling all the suggestions is.... Dallas Shaw *shudder* My opinion has words like condescending, narcissist, hypocrite .... You get the gist. I swear my life isn't usually so dramatic but day before yesterday I had to put my much loved &amp; adored cat ( my baby ) to sleep. She was almost 19 &amp; when she was born Ihad to bottle feed her. For almost half my life shes slept by my head every night. I am shattered. Most of all I am lost. My life without her....I don't remember how that worked. Anyway, don't wanna bring down the mood. I DID want to thank you for the " oh no! She didn't! WHAAAAT? She DID?" Reading enjoyment you gave me!!!!!


 This is my first post here, so hopefully I get the quoting thing right. I just wanted to say I'm SOOO sorry to hear about your sweet fur baby. I hope that time will make the pain that you're going through lessen. I know how difficult it is to lose a furry friend so my thoughts are with you. Also, I hope you made a full recovery from your food poisoning. Sending you positive vibes


----------



## Animezing (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Best of Britain box is finally available! As soon as I saw the link, I ordered it right away. I posted more info about it here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137259/glossybox-best-of-britain-limited-edition


 Thanks for the heads up, I was able to order one. I'm sure these will sell out quickly for the box alone. SO CUTE!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First off I wanted to thank you awesome glossyboxers for keeping me distracted during the food poisoning episode. My take after reading &amp; googling all the suggestions is.... Dallas Shaw *shudder* My opinion has words like condescending, narcissist, hypocrite .... You get the gist. I swear my life isn't usually so dramatic but day before yesterday I had to put my much loved &amp; adored cat ( my baby ) to sleep. She was almost 19 &amp; when she was born Ihad to bottle feed her. For almost half my life shes slept by my head every night. I am shattered. Most of all I am lost. My life without her....I don't remember how that worked. Anyway, don't wanna bring down the mood. I DID want to thank you for the " oh no! She didn't! WHAAAAT? She DID?" Reading enjoyment you gave me!!!!!


Aw sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how hard it must have been, I'm a cat lover myself and currently have four. They are a huge part of my family, and definitely are my babies and little loves of my life. I've been through very difficult losses as well in the past. You'll be staying in my thoughts today!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First off I wanted to thank you awesome glossyboxers for keeping me distracted during the food poisoning episode. My take after reading &amp; googling all the suggestions is.... Dallas Shaw *shudder* My opinion has words like condescending, narcissist, hypocrite .... You get the gist. I swear my life isn't usually so dramatic but day before yesterday I had to put my much loved &amp; adored cat ( my baby ) to sleep. She was almost 19 &amp; when she was born Ihad to bottle feed her. For almost half my life shes slept by my head every night. I am shattered. Most of all I am lost. My life without her....I don't remember how that worked. Anyway, don't wanna bring down the mood. I DID want to thank you for the " oh no! She didn't! WHAAAAT? She DID?" Reading enjoyment you gave me!!!!!


 I'm so sorry to hear about your cat... 



I can totally relate to what your feelings are. I had a purebred white Persian for 11 years. He had a heart attack at 3 years old. Vet said that he inherited a heart disease and Kidney Renal disease due to breeding. (Mind me I was young 23 year old woman when I got him ugh). He was a perfect cat; never stratch furniture, behaved so well, and just cuddling buddy and loved to play fetch. Anyway, vet told me at that time he had one year to live. I was DETERMINED to keep Versailles (that was his name. I named him after Versailles Palace in France. I visited there once and King Louis the 14th had so many animals and tons of white Persians so I had to name him that LOL). alive. I gave medications to Versailles to keep his heart and kidneys intact and it prolonged his life up to 8 more years! The vet was surprised and said,"Boy, I've been taking an excellent care of him." Surely, I did! I have his paw print cemented onto plate on the day he was put into sleep and clippings of his fur into an evenlope.  



 Boy, I just started to cry when I typed this.. Ok enough. Not so recently that I lost my brown tabby Persian, Cappucine, on my birthday (last year. She's 7 years old and cannot find her.)... Hugs to you BonnieBBon


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 14, 2013)

Long time reader--first time poster here!  I now want the Best of Britian Box--I love all things British!  Trying to be good and not buy anything else this month, but I want this one!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time reader--first time poster here!  I now want the Best of Britian Box--I love all things British!  Trying to be good and not buy anything else this month, but I want this one!!!


Welcome to Makeuptalk!


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time reader--first time poster here!  I now want the Best of Britian Box--I love all things British!  Trying to be good and not buy anything else this month, but I want this one!!!


 Welcome to MUT! you can definitely follow the thread for that edition here www.makeuptalk.com/t/137259/glossybox-best-of-britain-limited-edition I just bought it myself today 



 can't wait!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to Makeuptalk!


 Thank you!  I am pretty new to subscription boxes (under six months), but I am sure loving them.  I think Glossybox might be my least favorite (loving BB, IPSY and Blush Mystery Beauty Box), but I have a subscription that ends in November, so we will see.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time reader--first time poster here!  I now want the Best of Britian Box--I love all things British!  Trying to be good and not buy anything else this month, but I want this one!!!


 Welcome!


----------



## BexDev (Aug 15, 2013)

Grrr!!!  I was trying to convince myself to cut Glossybox and then they had to lure me back in with awesome spoilers this month and if that's not bad enough you enablers talked me into the Best of Britain box!  I need to cut up all of my credit cards and turn off the internets!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sadly, I'm on no buy for now. I m gonna miss the Great Britian box :-(


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have no self control. That Britain box was bought in seconds... lol


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

I posted a pic of what I got in the German version in the https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137259/glossybox-best-of-britain-limited-edition thread.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sadly, I'm on no buy for now. I m gonna miss the Great Britian box :-(


Me too. I'm so sad because I adore Steam Cream.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sadly, I'm on no buy for now. I m gonna miss the Great Britian box :-(
> ...


----------



## MarineBride007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Is the British Box sold out????? :-(


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Is the British Box sold out????? :-(


 I'm not surprised.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the British Box sold out????? :-(


 It keeps re-routing me back to the main page...either their link isn't working properly, or, yeah, it's sold out already. There were only 500 boxes available.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's sold out because I got the "Do you fancy one, we've reserved one for you!" Email, and, yeah...clearly they did NOT reserve one for me lol


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 15, 2013)

Can it be they are actually shipping? Did I just receive a shipment notification, or was it some kind of hallucination brought on by lipgloss overuse and wild hope? Or is my calendar wrong for saying it's the 15th and not the first of September?

Update: Ahhhh it's the Martha Stewart box! Thank goodness, I was about to invest all my savings in lottery tickets.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can it be they are actually shipping? Did I just receive a shipment notification, or was it some kind of hallucination brought on by lipgloss overuse and wild hope? Or is my calendar wrong for saying it's the 15th and not the first of September?
> 
> Update: Ahhhh it's the Martha Stewart box! Thank goodness, I was about to invest all my savings in lottery tickets.


 I got really excited that they were shipping my August box, but then found out it was only Martha Stewart.  I had completely forgotten about that one.  Meh about the products, but I'm excited to use the magazine.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 15, 2013)

Not so happy with Glossybox. I'm fairly new to subscription boxes, 3 months, so maybe this type of thing happens all the time. I'm angry about Glossybox hyping the British Box on facebook and getting a lot of subscribers excited when they know (but don't say until after) that there will only be 500 boxes and most of the subscribers will be screwed. Is this really how a company should act, getting subscribers excited about something they know they can't deliver?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not so happy with Glossybox. I'm fairly new to subscription boxes, 3 months, so maybe this type of thing happens all the time. I'm angry about Glossybox hyping the British Box on facebook and getting a lot of subscribers excited when they know (but don't say until after) that there will only be 500 boxes and most of the subscribers will be screwed. Is this really how a company should act, getting subscribers excited about something they know they can't deliver?


 I'm sorry you weren't able to get one. I've read the Facebook comments and many, many people are frustrated over the fact that they sold out so quickly. When GB sent out the email announcing the BoB box, they did note that there were only 500 available. Another member here said the German BoB box sold out very quickly as well, and I think I also read online that that was the case for the Swedish release too. To be fair, since it's a LE box, they don't have to guarantee that every subscriber who wants one should get it. I've missed out on plenty of LE GB boxes before specifically the James Hotel collab and the amazing PopSugar one that came with full sized SK-II and LMdB products. You win some, you lose some. Hopefully, you'll be able to get the next limited edition release.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 16, 2013)

Evildrporkchop,

Thanks for letting me know. Being new to subscription boxes, I didn't know they ran the $200 for flat screen tv (but only one in the country) type advertising to get people to look at their site. I know not to get excited about Glossybox anymore. When I heard about the Bondi situation, I thought well, glitches can happen to any company. Now I see two promise and not delivers in 3 months (June and Aug), now I know better.

I did get the limited edition wedding one and chose not to get the Martha Stewart one. Since they both were on the website for awhile, I didn't know that they did the  "hype but not deliver" limited editions too. 

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 16, 2013)

I got the Martha Stewart box it might be drugstore items but they're all items that I'll know I will use.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Martha Stewart box it might be drugstore items but they're all items that I'll know I will use.


 Only reasons I didn't get the Martha Stewart box is because I get my mags from the Library. Helps with decluttering to have to take the mags back. And I already own the Olay moisturizer. The Pantene heat protection spray looked interesting, so I bought it on sale and had a $2 off coupon so only cost me $3+ bucks.  If I didn't already own one of the products, just the Olay and Pantene products would have made the box worth it. I really like Olay and Pantene products. Not dishing the mag, it just isn't one I read.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the makeup bag has a huge "Glossybox" written on the Union Jack (which really does ruin the makeup bag).


 This was the deal-breaker for me!  I don't use anything covered in a huge logo, why would I want to be walking advertising for a brand I barely like?  If the bag had been a plain Union Jack, I would have been all over that like white on rice.  Thanks for saving me $40, GB!


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 16, 2013)

Just did some light digging and found the cutest little makeup bag on eBay. It looks like almost the same bag, with no ugly logo on it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-New-Union-Jack-UK-US-Flag-Canvas-wallet-cosmetic-makeup-bag-pencil-case-/251167150710?pt=Wallet&amp;var=&amp;hash=item3a7aba9276

(this isn't my auction, btw, just wanted to share for those of you who might be interested!)


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just did some light digging and found the cutest little makeup bag on eBay. It looks like almost the same bag, with no ugly logo on it!
> 
> ...


 That is cute!  

In addition to your prior comment on the logo being a deal breaker... I think there's something quite disrespectful about throwing a corporate logo on a national flag, maybe I'm just old school....


----------



## Nathelin (Aug 17, 2013)

Evil dr Porkchop. Yes. The Swedish one ran out really quick too.


----------



## EliseK (Aug 17, 2013)

Gave in and got the August Glossybox.  I needed anew powder anyway.  $16.80: not too bad of a price, and if I do the reviews I will finally earn a free Glossybox!  Can you tell I am totally rationalizing this purchase?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EliseK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gave in and got the August Glossybox.  I needed anew powder anyway.  $16.80: not too bad of a price, and if I do the reviews I will finally earn a free Glossybox!  Can you tell I am totally rationalizing this purchase?


 Ha ha, I did the same thing except it was the stain that got me! I'm only 20 pts from a free box ~


----------



## JamieO (Aug 17, 2013)

I just subbed today, so I guess my first box will be August? I cancelled Sample Society because they were boring me a bit, but more importantly I have serious issues with UPS and I didn't want to have to deal with them delivering my boxes anymore. I already have Ipsy and BB, plus Julep and Beauty Army when i feel like it, so this was the logical next step in my insane sub box addiction...


----------



## elha (Aug 17, 2013)

Sooooo, this is weird. Today I received the Martha Stewart box. Except I never ordered it. My paypal acct was charged, and it shows up in my order history, but I DEFINITELY remember thinking "gosh, the reviews are terrible, no way I'm going to order that box." 

Anyone else ever have any phantom GB charges?


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo, this is weird. Today I received the Martha Stewart box. Except I never ordered it. My paypal acct was charged, and it shows up in my order history, but I DEFINITELY remember thinking "gosh, the reviews are terrible, no way I'm going to order that box."
> 
> Anyone else ever have any phantom GB charges?


 That's weird, hasn't happened to me yet...hopefully not in the near future either, might want to contact GB.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo, this is weird. Today I received the Martha Stewart box. Except I never ordered it. My paypal acct was charged, and it shows up in my order history, but I DEFINITELY remember thinking "gosh, the reviews are terrible, no way I'm going to order that box."
> 
> Anyone else ever have any phantom GB charges?


 Ouch.  I know several MUTers were able to get refunds, but that was weeks ago, before they processed shipping.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo, this is weird. Today I received the Martha Stewart box. Except I never ordered it. My paypal acct was charged, and it shows up in my order history, but I DEFINITELY remember thinking "gosh, the reviews are terrible, no way I'm going to order that box."
> 
> Anyone else ever have any phantom GB charges?


 you can search your inbox for a receipt. if you receipt was given to you, you can claim that you have no proof this purchase was made  (or if you made it, that it was a verified purchase). :


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo, this is weird. Today I received the Martha Stewart box. Except I never ordered it. My paypal acct was charged, and it shows up in my order history, but I DEFINITELY remember thinking "gosh, the reviews are terrible, no way I'm going to order that box."
> 
> Anyone else ever have any phantom GB charges?


I subbed to GB USA from the first box until I accrued enough points for a freebie. Resubbed recently with the 25% off three months. Got a July box, but the surveys have never appeared. I recently got an email stating my sub starts in August, so it looks like I got the July box for free. I am dropping this as soon as the three months ends and moving over to Blush.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 19, 2013)

So the boxes should start shipping out in the near future.  I just checked my account and my box status says packing right now.

Except, the estimated dates listed to receive it, concern me slightly.  They are always late, but usually these dates start out earlier on my account...then get changed later and later until I receive it.  This month they say not to expect it until much later, 8/30-9/1.  Meaning if they get delayed later, it'll be here mid September.  :-    I hope they are just being honest and putting the later date they end up arriving in the first place, instead of changing it every couple days. 

And I wish they'd show pictures like the last two months, with the shape of the bottles/etc for the other products besides the spoiled ones.  It was always fun guessing what they may end up being.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Except, the estimated dates listed to receive it, concern me slightly.  They are always late, but usually these dates start out earlier on my account...then get changed later and later until I receive it.  This month they say not to expect it until much later, 8/30-9/1.


 Where are you seeing the estimated delivery dates?


----------



## penny13 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the boxes should start shipping out in the near future.  I just checked my account and my box status says packing right now.
> 
> ...


 Oh! I see that too. Bummer - I think I'm just going to have to accept that Glossybox will always be an end of the month thing.



> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing the estimated delivery dates?


 If you go to your profile, click on "Recurring Profiles and "Orders" and look under "Next Box." Hope that helps!


----------



## elha (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo, this is weird. Today I received the Martha Stewart box. Except I never ordered it. My paypal acct was charged, and it shows up in my order history, but I DEFINITELY remember thinking "gosh, the reviews are terrible, no way I'm going to order that box."
> 
> Anyone else ever have any phantom GB charges?


 
Just to update, I got a flat "no" from GB. Even a little sympathy would've been nice. Buh bye, glossybox!


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Just to update, I got a flat "no" from GB. Even a little sympathy would've been nice. Buh bye, glossybox!


 If you didn't order it, dispute the charge via Paypal.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you didn't order it, dispute the charge via Paypal. 
co-sign. paypal will be on your side with them, especially if g-box keeps ignoring your e-mails.


----------



## page5 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Just to update, I got a flat "no" from GB. Even a little sympathy would've been nice. Buh bye, glossybox!


 Did you receive an order confirmation email?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 they ALMOST got me with this one, as I love Ole Henriksen products but I can't stand the thought of dealing with their nonsense for at least 3 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 20, 2013)

My MS glossybox arrived today; the items are the same as what they said and arrived in the green cardboard box. Using prices on drugstore.com:

$6.99 Pantene Head Potion Serum (potion serum? Isn't that redundant?)

$6.99 Olay 4-in-1 facial cloths

$7.99 Olay moisturizer spf 15

So around $22 plus the magazine subscription. There is also a mesh/vinyl pouch with the word ESSENTIALS printed on it. The three items do not really fit in the pouch. I'll have to think of something silly to put in there! There was also a personalized 15% off Glossybox code. 

I know a lot of people weren't keen on this box, but I think the items are useful and I look forward to trying out the magazine.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 20, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/8/prweb11044313.htm


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I need that!
> ...


 Agreed!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 20, 2013)

HURRY IT UP, GLOSSYBOX!!! I"m getting tired of wait that this feels like it's been a LOOONNGGG MONTH!!!! I'm anxious to get my grubby hands on goodies!







 (I know it's a gutiar but I'm trying to go for a playing violin version


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 20, 2013)

I got that item last month in Beauty Box 5.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



for being such an expensive item, they sent out a huge sample! Bb5 was not my favorite sub by a long run, and samples like this was not the standard.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 20, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/8/prweb11044313.htm





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nice. That explains the Airelle giveaway on their FB page. Can they send this box out already?! Edited to add: spoke too soon. I have a tracking number!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 20, 2013)

Um.. I got my Martha Stewart "box"... 

[SIZE=1em]Which isn't even in a box. It was in the normal exterior box, and then inside it was just sitting in a cardboard tray, no pretty GB packaging like normal. No ribbon, no tissue paper, nada. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Also, if I didn't already know what this was, I would have no idea it was a Martha Stewart Living box. There's ONE teeny tiny MSL logo on the postcard included in the box. Doesn't say anything about the magazine issues that came with the box. The whole thing seems weird. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]It did come with a little mesh/clear pouch labeled 'ESSENTIALS', so I guess that's a surprise. I'd previously thought we were just getting the Olay and Pantene stuff. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Anyway, zzz overall. [/SIZE]


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Um.. I got my Martha Stewart "box"...Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just got mine too and had pretty much the same thoughts as you. I kinda feel like I just got back from grabbing a few things at Walmart. Oh well, I'll use them. I think I'm get spoiled from all the higher end samples in other boxes. I'm getting VERY snooty and stuck-up actually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't too thrilled with the Martha Stewart box, but I love getting mail. I'll use the cleansing clothes and the makeup bag. I plan on giving everything else to my friend.. Looking forward to the magazine subscription though. I just hope I get it.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine too and had pretty much the same thoughts as you. I kinda feel like I just got back from grabbing a few things at Walmart. Oh well, I'll use them. I think I'm get spoiled from all the higher end samples in other boxes. I'm getting VERY snooty and stuck-up actually.





> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't too thrilled with the Martha Stewart box, but I love getting mail. I'll use the cleansing clothes and the makeup bag. I plan on giving everything else to my friend.. Looking forward to the magazine subscription though. I just hope I get it.


 I mean, I guess I'll use the stuff, but I don't sign up to sub boxes to get the boring drugstore crap I've been buying since I was 15, you know? It's totally a Walmart box, lol!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I just received my Martha Stewart box and I am confused about the subscription and was hoping you might have answers. I thought we were only getting like 6 issues included for free with the box. Do you know if they are sending those automatically or do we have to sign up with the card enclosed...which looks like it is for a full year?

Thanks!


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 21, 2013)

I just got my box!



I dont know how to do spoilers on my phone sorry!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 21, 2013)

What is the Novex?


----------



## Sakura83 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box!
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG I can't believe my eyes, did GB actually ship this to someone on time? Im so jealous... I might have to order a gift box to give to my friend now...


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box!
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that some sort of muscle powder mixture? Glossybox did showed polishes so it's gonna be ALL nudes: NO COLOR. I could use a nude because I need WHITE but I doubt. Not bad; no shipping notice?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that some sort of muscle powder mixture? Glossybox did showed polishes so it's gonna be ALL nudes: NO COLOR. I could use a nude because I need WHITE but I doubt. Not bad; no shipping notice?


 Not too thrilled with Facial spray mist... Pressed Powder, facial spray mist, and maybe that muscle powder are up for trade. Ughl. It's not worth a $21.


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 21, 2013)

I have identified everything except the item at the very top. Is it a

makeup bag?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 21, 2013)

> What is the Novex?Â


 hair cream


> OMG I can't believe my eyes, did GB actually ship this to someone on time? Im so jealous... I might have to order a gift box to give to my friend now...


 I know right?! I was so shocked


> I have identified everything except the item at the very top. Is it a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes! With Guess


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Aug 21, 2013)

I actually got excited thinking it was protein powder! Haha. But after digging (not sure how we missed this!) it's novex Brazilian keratin. It's not that like 2 months in a row for a keratin treatment?


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 21, 2013)

I had no shipment email. My sister brought it with her when she came to pick me up from work and drop me off at the metro so that I can catch a bolt bus to nyc. I couldnt wait so I opened it in the car lol. Now im waiting for the bus ughhh.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 21, 2013)

> I actually got excited thinking it was protein powder! Haha. But after digging (not sure how we missed this!) it's novex Brazilian keratin. It's not that like 2 months in a row for a keratin treatment?


 I thought they were vitamins at first. I wish they would stop sending this stuff. Im trying to embrace my curls lol


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 21, 2013)

My dashboard says it isn't even in the 'Pack' phase...but some people have already received theirs? Not sure how I feel about this. 

Are first boxes usually shipped last/late?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 21, 2013)

> I actually got excited thinking it was protein powder! Haha. But after digging (not sure how we missed this!) it's novex Brazilian keratin. It's not that like 2 months in a row for a keratin treatment?


 I have too many hair masks. Just send more facial cleansers and shamp/cond. then I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 21, 2013)

Are these products worth more than what they look like. The box looks a lot cheaper than usual from first appearances?


----------



## JamieO (Aug 21, 2013)

> My dashboard says it isn't even in the 'Pack' phase...but some people have already received theirs? Not sure how I feel about this.Â  Are first boxes usually shipped last/late?


I was wondering this exact same thing.


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had no shipment email. My sister brought it with her when she came to pick me up from work and drop me off at the metro so that I can catch a bolt bus to nyc. I couldnt wait so I opened it in the car lol. Now im waiting for the bus ughhh.


That happened to me in June, and I ended up with two boxes.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 21, 2013)

> Are these products worth more than what they look like. The box looks a lot cheaper than usual from first appearances?


 Both the value of the Sue Devitt powder and Jelly Pong Pong alone is more than double the cost of the box. Total retail of those two items is $46.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box!
> 
> 
> ...


 That was fast!


----------



## Delicia (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both the value of the Sue Devitt powder and Jelly Pong Pong alone is more than double the cost of the box. Total retail of those two items is $46.


 It's really weird that Sue Devitt is in the box. I swear I read she was out of business.

I see it's still carried in Macy's...

But a quick Google turns up there are announcements in April the brand _was_ being discontinued? Confusing.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, SD announced they were going out of business a few months ago, but since they're still in stock at Barneys and other retailers, I'm not too concerned.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes, SD announced they were going out of business a few months ago, but since they're still in stock at Barneys and other retailers, I'm not too concerned.


 I'm not worried about the products being discontinued or expired or anything, but I do think it's a little weird for a sub box to send us out products from a brand that is going out of business, solely based on the fact that the point of these services is to introduce us to new products that we will want to purchase in the future. If they are going out of business, how long will it be before the products are no longer available? I'm still excited to try that product though. 

So this month will be my first box. I subbed on the the 17th, and I have absolutely no clue when to expect the my box to ship. I can't find any dates anywhere, or any other info other than my box is still in the "pay" stage on the little dashboard meter thingy. Can anybody give me a really brief rundown on what I should expect as a new subscriber? I'm a little clueless...


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 22, 2013)

Anybody else just received a personalized 20% coupon code from GB?  
Not too excited about this months box by the look of it, so I wouldn't purchase a dupe of it, so can I use it on a product?

Also, are only products that are sent via boxes for the current month the only items available for sale on the GB website?

I have noticed that GB isn't too shopping friendly for those who want to purchase an item...at least not like BB


----------



## loveforeva21 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody else just received a personalized 20% coupon code from GB?
> 
> ...


 Never mind, found the answer to my own question.. I guess GB only directs you to another link when you are trying to BUY a specific product.  

Therefore, they were intending me to use this coupon code on another sub box when if I wanted to buy one extra box for this month, $15 (cost of gifting a box) is cheaper than $16.80, cost of one box with the 20% discount.  

Don't get sucked into the system... lol 

GB probably has stockpiles of this and is trying to get rid of this months box.. seems that it keeps getting worse..


----------



## brio444 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *loveforeva21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never mind, found the answer to my own question.. I guess GB only directs you to another link when you are trying to BUY a specific product.
> 
> ...


 You can use it for the limited edition boxes.  I used one for the british box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not worried about the products being discontinued or expired or anything, but I do think it's a little weird for a sub box to send us out products from a brand that is going out of business, solely based on the fact that the point of these services is to introduce us to new products that we will want to purchase in the future. If they are going out of business, how long will it be before the products are no longer available? I'm still excited to try that product though.
> 
> So this month will be my first box. I subbed on the the 17th, and I have absolutely no clue when to expect the my box to ship. I can't find any dates anywhere, or any other info other than my box is still in the "pay" stage on the little dashboard meter thingy. Can anybody give me a really brief rundown on what I should expect as a new subscriber? I'm a little clueless...


 You're right. I guess I'm counting on not loving it.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 22, 2013)

My mailman just came and dropped off my box.  But there are two of them?!  I also had no shipment email whatsoever.  This is bizarre.


----------



## Brittann (Aug 22, 2013)

> My mailman just came and dropped off my box.Â  But there are two of them?!Â  I also had no shipment email whatsoever.Â  This is bizarre.


 That is so strange! Did you get the exact same products from the picture that was posted earlier?


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so strange! Did you get the exact same products from the picture that was posted earlier?


Yup, I got the exact same products, down to the shade of jelly pong pong lip blush.  The second box they gave me had the lip blush missing though...so I hope that's not indicative of them making mistakes on everyone else's boxes.  Something about this whole thing feels rushed and disorganized.  Additionally, my account says my box is still in "PACK" stage.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder if the interns have been laid off or on vacation. Like if they were on rounds so that may explains why there are some mess ups for August box? Maybe that next month when interns back to school so it may be a little bit better and organized?


----------



## alliemarie (Aug 22, 2013)

WOW! I haven't received any shipping notification, but my box is already in Coppell, TX (I'm in Houston). Of course, my box status still says "pack"... Definitely wasn't expecting that. Weird, but I'll take it lol.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just checked my acct to find out when my box is coming. It said between Aug 28th to Sept 1st.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 22, 2013)

> Just checked my acct to find out when my box is coming. It said between Aug 28th to Sept 1st.


Where do you find when your box is coming? Mine is still in the pay stage.


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 22, 2013)

This is the last month for me of my 3 month sub...it really irks me that my account says "Inactive" when I should be getting this months box. I hope they don't screw it up! They should make your account "inactive" AFTER you receive your last box!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Where do you find when your box is coming? Mine is still in the pay stage.


 Mine is in pack stage. You click on that box area that says pack stage or something then it tells you shipping date. It took me a while to figure /find that information. It's under ur acct settings.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 22, 2013)

> Mine is in pack stage. You click on that box area that says pack stage or something then it tells you shipping date. It took me a while to figure /find that information. It's under ur acct settings.


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try that and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 22, 2013)

If you copy and paste your order number into an old tracking page of a previous month's GB, you'll be able to see your tracking number. That's what I did to find mine.


----------



## bondinewyork (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dallas curated a collection of Bondi polish that was supposed to debut in Juneâ€™s Glossybox. I imagine itâ€™s like when parents let their kids choose the colours of their bedroom â€“ you know, letting them pick from narrow preselected choices to limit damage control. But who knows? The collection came out great and was to include her artwork on the bottle.   Just as the box was nearing release, Dallas told Bondi they wouldnâ€™t be able to sell the polishes outside of the collaboration box. Ever. Even though her majesty had already approved a department store display for that very purpose.    Bondi issued a full explanation and Glossybox sent an apology. Dallas took the opportunity to alert us to her act of altruism in doing the collab in the first place:
> ...


 Whilst it would be wholly inappropriate for me to make a comment here. Please note that I am reading this from a distance over a vodka &amp; orange and loving the humor. On a more serious note, because Bondi New York polish is not affordable, I have started a subscription service so that my works of art are within reaching distance. Please remember, reaching distance only - no touching! I know this may be in poor taste, but after the mess of this collaboration, humor is the best medication! xoxo


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 23, 2013)

LOL, Richard. I'm so grateful that you would consider bestowing your polish upon us plebeians!

Also I missed MoiSurtout's comment the first time around, but that 'fashion industry' question was directed towards me, because when I was unnecessarily hating on another female, I mentioned that I work in fashion and that I don't try to pass my hand sketches (scribbles) off as art (scribbles). One good turn deserves another!


----------



## bondinewyork (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, Richard. I'm so grateful that you would consider bestowing your polish upon us plebeians!
> 
> Also I missed MoiSurtout's comment the first time around, but that 'fashion industry' question was directed towards me, because when I was unnecessarily hating on another female, I mentioned that I work in fashion and that I don't try to pass my hand sketches (scribbles) off as art (scribbles). One good turn deserves another!


 Oh you're so very welcome. Before you consider purchasing, I regret to inform you that I must run a credit check, a background check, take a blood sample, run your DNA, take three references (that cannot be friends or family) and if the moon aligns at the right angle with my butt, you may be considered to purchase our polish in the year 2022.

I remember that comment very very well LOL and yes it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Oh you're so very welcome. Before you consider purchasing, I regret to inform you that I must run a credit check, a background check, take a blood sample, run your DNA, take three references (that cannot be friends or family) and if the moon aligns at the right angle with my butt, you may be considered to purchase our polish in the year 2022. I remember that comment very very well LOL and yes it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 HahAHAHAHA too funny. But you forgot to ask for my first born child too.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Aug 23, 2013)

> Oh you're so very welcome. Before you consider purchasing, I regret to inform you that I must run a credit check, a background check, take a blood sample, run your DNA, take three references (that cannot be friends or family) and if the moon aligns at the right angle with my butt, you may be considered to purchase our polish in the year 2022. I remember that comment very very well LOL and yes it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Richard, thank you for taking pity on us poor, common lowly people. My life has been forever changed by the generosity of people like you. And I promise not to touch my Bondis....just gaze lovingly from afar! Hahahaha....you guys kill me! I have no clue how i lived before this group came along!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you're so very welcome. Before you consider purchasing, I regret to inform you that I must run a credit check, a background check, take a blood sample, run your DNA, take three references (that cannot be friends or family) and if the moon aligns at the right angle with my butt, you may be considered to purchase our polish in the year 2022.
> 
> I remember that comment very very well LOL and yes it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 BAHA! Entirely too funny this early in the morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you copy and paste your order number into an old tracking page of a previous month's GB, you'll be able to see your tracking number. That's what I did to find mine.


 This is my first box, so I don't have any past tracking pages. I'm really totally lost as to what I should be expecting, where to find things on the site, and basically just the whole Glossybox process. If anyone can just give me a real brief rundown of what to expect when waiting for my first box, I would really really really appreciate it!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whilst it would be wholly inappropriate for me to make a comment here. Please note that I am reading this from a distance over a vodka &amp; orange and loving the humor. On a more serious note, because Bondi New York polish is not affordable, I have started a subscription service so that my works of art are within reaching distance. Please remember, reaching distance only - no touching! I know this may be in poor taste, but after the mess of this collaboration, humor is the best medication! xoxo
> Glad you were amused! &lt;3 I'm not a subscriber (yet?), but am in the process of getting a second mortgage on my home so that I can purchase some polish from the next collection. Starting to regret donating the Dallas box top to a museum, as I could have used that pile of cash. Live and learn!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't expect my box to show up until sometime next week, like Friday or Saturday is about when I expect to see my box. I don't have tracking yet, and my account page still says "pack" stage.

Glossy works just like other subs, but they notoriously ship late (they say they ship the 3rd week but usually it's been the 4th week of the month, consider yourself lucky if you get your box before the end of the month).  They'll send an email with tracking to you, but you can also look on your account for it as well, your page should update later when a tracking number is available. I agree the account page isn't very intuitive.

I wouldn't start getting anxious.  Give them through next week to get tracking out and emails generated.  If you don't see a tracking email or your account update by the end of next week (Friday), then I'd be slightly curious and maybe ping them about your status.

It's true Glossy has had a fair share of CS problems and if you read through past month threads you'll get a general idea of their shipping patterns.  You can also look to Glossy's FB page, they sometimes indicate when shipping will occur.

One thing keep in mind about Glossybox they're consistently inconsistent.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 23, 2013)

> I don't expect my box to show up until sometime next week, like Friday or Saturday is about when I expect to see my box. I don't have tracking yet, and my account page still says "pack" stage. Glossy works just like other subs, but they notoriously ship late (they say they ship the 3rd week but usually it's been the 4th week of the month, consider yourself lucky if you get your box before the end of the month). Â They'll send an email with tracking to you, but you can also look on your account for it as well, your page should update later when a tracking number is available. I agree the account page isn't very intuitive. I wouldn't start getting anxious. Â Give them through next week to get tracking out and emails generated. Â If you don't see a tracking email or your account update by the end of next week (Friday), then I'd be slightly curious and maybe ping them about your status. It's true Glossy has had a fair share of CS problems and if you read through past month threads you'll get a general idea of their shipping patterns. Â You can also look to Glossy's FB page, they sometimes indicate when shipping will occur. *One thing keep in mind about Glossybox they're consistently inconsistent.*Â


 Ha! That's the perfect way of putting it.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't expect my box to show up until sometime next week, like Friday or Saturday is about when I expect to see my box. I don't have tracking yet, and my account page still says "pack" stage.
> 
> ...


 Someone posted and myself too on page 10 or 11 on how to find your package. My package is due to arrive on Aug. 28th to Sept. 1st. Someone said if you use your old tracking number from Glossybox website and copy/paste that something will reset that will tell you where your package is. I"m sorry, I'm on a whim right now so I can't take the time to look for it.. Just thought I'd like u know.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you're so very welcome. Before you consider purchasing, I regret to inform you that I must run a credit check, a background check, take a blood sample, run your DNA, take three references (that cannot be friends or family) and if the moon aligns at the right angle with my butt, you may be considered to purchase our polish in the year 2022.
> 
> I remember that comment very very well LOL and yes it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted and myself too on page 10 or 11 on how to find your package. My package is due to arrive on Aug. 28th to Sept. 1st. Someone said if you use your old tracking number from Glossybox website and copy/paste that something will reset that will tell you where your package is. I"m sorry, I'm on a whim right now so I can't take the time to look for it.. Just thought I'd like u know.


 Thanks.  Yep, I'm aware how to track it using my current order number with a previous months tracking, but I don't think JamieO has a previous month to track against, which is why my suggestion was not to freak out if her account page isn't updated quite yet, it's her first box and most of us are anticipating getting our boxes by the end of next week or during the first week of September, barring any snafu's. 



  

Mine is the same, expected delivery 8/28-9/1, which is why I'm not overly concerned.  I also used glossydots for this month's box so I'm not top priority for shipping either.  

Hmmm that reminds me I have an extra $21 this month....hmmm time for a Bondi box????


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you're so very welcome. Before you consider purchasing, I regret to inform you that I must run a credit check, a background check, take a blood sample, run your DNA, take three references (that cannot be friends or family) and if the moon aligns at the right angle with my butt, you may be considered to purchase our polish in the year 2022.
> 
> I remember that comment very very well LOL and yes it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah yes, a good laugh in the morning makes the day much better. Still seems easier than the whole GB shipping process every month...actually, not sure if anyone else is familar with it, it sounds very similar to what it takes to get a permanent residency card in the US! And I value that residency as I value good nail polish -more than a crappy scatch that is.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't expect my box to show up until sometime next week, like Friday or Saturday is about when I expect to see my box. I don't have tracking yet, and my account page still says "pack" stage.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! This helps a lot. I'm not really worried about anything, I just wanted to know what I should be expecting, so this helps bunches! There isn't a lot of info on the GB site, and I was mildly confused because in the FAQs, it says I would most likely receive my first box the month after I sign up, which I would take to mean September since I signed up on the 17th of this month. However, my dashboard page thingy shows that my first box will be Augusts, which is why I was confused and not sure what to be expecting. Thanks so much for filling me in on how it all works (from a subbers point of view!).


----------



## JamieO (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted and myself too on page 10 or 11 on how to find your package. My package is due to arrive on Aug. 28th to Sept. 1st. Someone said if you use your old tracking number from Glossybox website and copy/paste that something will reset that will tell you where your package is. I"m sorry, I'm on a whim right now so I can't take the time to look for it.. Just thought I'd like u know.


 I appreciate your help, and yes, Ann Tucci is right, this is my first box so I have no past tracking to use. I tried both the suggestions that were given to me but because this is my first box none of that worked. I appreciate everyone's help though!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 23, 2013)

> I appreciate your help, and yes, Ann Tucci is right, this is my first box so I have no past tracking to use. I tried both the suggestions that were given to me but because this is my first box none of that worked. I appreciate everyone's help though!!Â


 &lt;3


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and if the moon aligns at the right angle with my butt, you may be considered to purchase our polish in the year 2022.


 Pretty sure "Right Angle with My Butt" is a perfect Bondi polish name.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pretty sure "Right Angle with My Butt" is a perfect Bondi polish name.


 haha I would buy it!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 23, 2013)

> Pretty sure "Right Angle with My Butt" is a perfect Bondi polish name.Â


I don't even want to try to Imagine what color that would be...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pretty sure "Right Angle with My Butt" is a perfect Bondi polish name.
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Aug 23, 2013)

> The colour of the moon? :bootyshake:


Baha! Yes, exactly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bondinewyork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you're so very welcome. Before you consider purchasing, I regret to inform you that I must run a credit check, a background check, take a blood sample, run your DNA, take three references (that cannot be friends or family) and if the moon aligns at the right angle with my butt, you may be considered to purchase our polish in the year 2022.
> 
> I remember that comment very very well LOL and yes it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You know, I was giggling and teeheeing throughout the entire post....then I got to "right angle with my butt" and I LOST IT





Everytime I reread it I start laughing hysterically again! My Hubby keeps giving me looks!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box!
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got an almost identical box, same colors etc.  My Novex (which I don't need for my fine hair) has a cracked lid and made a goopy mess of the paper, so it wasn't nearly as nice as your box.  I had no shipping e-mail and was shocked to see it on my doorstep today as I hadn't checked this thread in a long time.  I don't usually expect Glossybox before the following month.


----------



## viper4901 (Aug 23, 2013)

I got my box today to ! No shipping email and my account still shows its being packed! Really weird !


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today to ! No shipping email and my account still shows its being packed! Really weird !


 I have to say I am pleasantly surprised to hear about their shipping (so far) this month


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just got my shipment email... But I already have my box lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my shipment email... But I already have my box lol


 I can't stop laughing!! Oh Glossybox! What have you done this time?!


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 23, 2013)

Ugh, I had a problem with my credit card this month and just realized when I checked my dashboard that I was billed for two subs this month. Watch me get two powders that are too dark for me.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my shipment email... But I already have my box lol


I literally just received my shipment email 10 minutes ago.  And I also already have my box (two of them even!).  Checked my tracking number on USPS website for shits and giggles and it says delivered....so atleast they got that right.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Aug 23, 2013)

The lid of my hair product was cracked and had oozed out all over the other products. I emailed them with pics and they said they would ship a replacement because the condition the box arrived in was "unacceptable". I was amazed I got such a quick response and replied with the job number of the email I sent back on August 6th about July box issues (I had no bb cream sample although I had a survey, got Evologie serum for the THIRD time but this time loose without the sleeve that also held the cleanser - I guess they think I have REALLY bad skin!). They said I was never supposed to get a bb cream but they would send me one as a "one-time courtesy" and ignored the rest but I guess I ought to be glad that the one box I received with five full sized items is going to be replaced - even though there was cream everywhere the stuff just needs a good wipedown and it is still useable. Has anyone ever received a different shade of the same product in a replacement box? Dare I hope for a jelly lip pong in another shade? Because that would be smashing....


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The lid of my hair product was cracked and had oozed out all over the other products. I emailed them with pics and they said they would ship a replacement because the condition the box arrived in was "unacceptable". I was amazed I got such a quick response and replied with the job number of the email I sent back on August 6th about July box issues (I had no bb cream sample although I had a survey, got Evologie serum for the THIRD time but this time loose without the sleeve that also held the cleanser - I guess they think I have REALLY bad skin!). They said I was never supposed to get a bb cream but they would send me one as a "one-time courtesy" and ignored the rest but I guess I ought to be glad that the one box I received with five full sized items is going to be replaced - even though there was cream everywhere the stuff just needs a good wipedown and it is still useable. Has anyone ever received a different shade of the same product in a replacement box? Dare I hope for a jelly lip pong in another shade? Because that would be smashing....


I think so far, we've only seen the pink shade.  So I'm not sure if they're even sending out the berry one.  But one can hope!


----------



## Brittann (Aug 23, 2013)

I received the jelly lip pong in red...


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the jelly lip pong in red...


oops spoke too soon.  How do you like the red?  The pink looked a lot louder in the tube and much more subtle on my lips.


----------



## ohdahlia (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I literally just received my shipment email 10 minutes ago.  And I also already have my box (two of them even!).  Checked my tracking number on USPS website for shits and giggles and it says delivered....so atleast they got that right.


 You might end up with another box! This happened to be during the Dallas Shaw Debacle of '13.


----------



## MaiteS (Aug 24, 2013)

box is out for delivery today  - got my shipping email yesterday.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 24, 2013)

Received my tracking last night - looking forward to it coming very soon!


----------



## Brittann (Aug 24, 2013)

> oops spoke too soon.Â  How do you like the red?Â  The pink looked a lot louder in the tube and much more subtle on my lips.


 The container is red and the lip product is red, but when I put it on it's a fuchsia-like color on my lips.


----------



## viper4901 (Aug 24, 2013)

The same thing with me got my box and a hour later got the email.....



> I literally just received my shipment email 10 minutes ago.Â  And I also already have my box (two of them even!).Â  Checked my tracking number on USPS website for shits and giggles and it says delivered....so atleast they got that right.


----------



## Jflopez (Aug 24, 2013)

So has anyone else received...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



modelco eyeshadow duo instead of the polish? Not like I don't already have enough polish, but I was actually looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't have a tracking email still.  I did the trick to find the tracking code... nothing on USPS, and newgistics says the package isn't even received yet... however, the tracking page glossy box provides says "in transit" when I put the tracking code in.  I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## mommybutterfly (Aug 24, 2013)

*SPOILER!!!!*

Got my Glossyboxes today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mod Edit - Please be sure to embed all videos as per our Terms of Service, thanks! I also added it into a spoiler for you


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The container is red and the lip product is red, but when I put it on it's a fuchsia-like color on my lips.


That's the opposite of the pink one.  I was anticipating the red to be like a flattering berry stain.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So has anyone else received...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alliemarie (Aug 24, 2013)

Still no shipping notice, but my box arrived today.





It looks like GB actually listened and stopped sending me the lightest shades possible! Unfortunately, they went to the other extreme and sent me a very dark shade of the powder. I fall in that weird spectrum somewhere between medium and dark, so this won't be used. Oh well, can't be mad after complaining that I was tired of always getting products for fair skin lol.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 24, 2013)

My box came today and I got the ModelCo eyeshadow duo in "bronzed goddess" instead of the nail polish.  I'm not really displeased with the variation.  I'll try to pop a pic up later.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notice, but my box arrived today.
> 
> ...


----------



## alliemarie (Aug 25, 2013)

> What's the name of the shade you have?


 It's called Kimberly Plateau


----------



## jrenee (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notice, but my box arrived today.
> 
> ...


----------



## alliemarie (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is my worst fear - to get a powder that I can't use.  These powders only come in 4 shades, and the 'medium' shades look dark regardless.


 That's my biggest gripe with these boxes. I wish they would not send out products that need to matched to your skin tone because chances are they won't get it right. Even at my tannest, I could never use that product. I would much prefer to receive a translucent one.


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 25, 2013)

Still no tracking for my box! Although I see the shipping has been wonky this month lol


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's my biggest gripe with these boxes. I wish they would not send out products that need to matched to your skin tone because chances are they won't get it right. Even at my tannest, I could never use that product. I would much prefer to receive a translucent one.


Me too.  At first, I thought this would be a translucent pressed powder, turns out it's not.  I'm a medium and they sent me the lightest shade possible, so now all I can do is gift it.  I'm thinking it's because they took whatever leftover stock Sue Devitt had, and it was just the lightest and darkest shades.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too.  At first, I thought this would be a translucent pressed powder, turns out it's not.  I'm a medium and they sent me the lightest shade possible, so now all I can do is gift it.  I'm thinking it's because they took whatever leftover stock Sue Devitt had, and it was just the lightest and darkest shades.


 
This kinda makes me mad, I didn't join subs to get brand end lines in their last remaining shades, sent out at random that you would find in the clearance bins. It is supposed to be products we can actually use, or samples for products we can be introduced to, not what is in the back of warehouse where they're getting a wholesale special


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 26, 2013)

Not sure if some one posted this but if you use coupon code Guscheincodes you'll save 15% off the monthly subscription for as long as you choose to subscribe. It good through the 29th!


----------



## Soxi (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone else get this email? I'm trying to figure out if its referring to my current subscription (I paid for the year...accidentally, but still) or my old month to month one that is not currently active.


----------



## aricukier (Aug 26, 2013)

> Anyone else get this email? I'm trying to figure out if its referring to my current subscription (I paid for the year...accidentally, but still) or my old month to month one that is not currently active.


 I only have a year sub and got the same email. I paid in like April though. I'm trying to figure out if they are going to put another year on and charge me now. I'm confused.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get this email? I'm trying to figure out if its referring to my current subscription (I paid for the year...accidentally, but still) or my old month to month one that is not currently active.
> ...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have a year sub and got the same email. I paid in like April though. I'm trying to figure out if they are going to put another year on and charge me now. I'm confused.


 Sounds like they'll charge you next year when your sub ends. Giving you two days notice to opt out of an automatic renewal when your sub doesn't end until April is so strange. A lot of subs do automatic renewals where you have to contact them to cancel before your charged again, but two days to opt out or what? Your stuck with the renewal? Bizarre email.


----------



## Ashitude (Aug 26, 2013)

I am a sucker and signed up again for the forever 15% off. Makes is a little over $17 for the box.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paid for a six month subscription and I received the same email.  The way I read this is that they will automatically renew you for another multi-month subscription if you do not opt out by August 28th.  This is bullsh*t.


I just bought the six month sub after I cancelled earlier this year.  This was my first month of the 6, and I got this email too.  It's becoming more apparent that they really did mean for everyone to reply within 2 days or else get sucked into another fixed-term sub.  This is another thing to add to the 'Glossybox bizarre business practices' pile.


----------



## Soxi (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paid for a six month subscription and I received the same email.  The way I read this is that they will automatically renew you for another multi-month subscription if you do not opt out by August 28th.  This is bullsh*t.


 Absolute BS! I will send the email to cancel now.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 26, 2013)

I got an email for a permanent 15% off my monthly subscription. I don't even know how the hell I'd go about applying that code and getting the discount. Ugggghhhh. I haven't even gotten one box yet!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just bought the six month sub after I cancelled earlier this year.  This was my first month of the 6, and I got this email too.  It's becoming more apparent that they really did mean for everyone to reply within 2 days or else get sucked into another fixed-term sub.  This is another thing to add to the 'Glossybox bizarre business practices' pile.


 
I got it too. I subbed from box one til February 2013. I quit because of CS bull. Looks like I am canceling again. I have not even received box 1 of my last 3 month sub.  Goodbye, GB, again. Do not miss ya,


----------



## xchristina (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got the email about the 15% off forever also, and tried to open a new subscription with it. When I contacted Glossybox about the subscription, she canceled my newly opened subscription (refunded my card), and told me that the coupon is only open to first time subscribers. She said it is listed under the terms and conditions, but I can't find it written there anywhere. Regardless, I'm pretty irritated that I was sent an email with the offer if I'm not even allowed to use it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got my box, after signing back up with the 15% forever code. I liked the contents of the box well enough, but it completely reminded me why I'd canceled. What am I going to do with 3 full size make up items? Put them in my stack of lipsticks and eyeshadows that I already have plenty of. Canceling again. It was a good box for 17 dollars, and if I needed make up or any other beauty items I'd stay subscribed, but I don't. Bye bye glossybox hello 17 more dollars a month for my bank account.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 26, 2013)

eek i do not like the idea of that lavender spray. fragrance is so bad for your skin and there's research that shows lavender oil in particular is an irritant that can cause contact dermatitis and skin cell death. no thank you!


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 26, 2013)

After I made my newest trade list, I realized I was pretty much always trying to get rid of my GlossyBox contents. This is my last month with them and I'm kind of glad. It's my most expensive sub and also my least favorite. I didn't get that e-mail like you guys did...hopefully they don't auto renew me.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got it too. I subbed from box one til February 2013. I quit because of CS bull. Looks like I am canceling again. I have not even received box 1 of my last 3 month sub.  Goodbye, GB, again. Do not miss ya,


I'm kind of regretting getting sucked in with their promos for this 6-month sub.  I thought after a half a year, they would have gotten their shit together, guess I was wrong.  I sent an email telling them their message was extremely confusing and not good for business (as well as asking them not to auto-renew me).  All he said was thanks, and they have noted that my account will not be auto-renewed.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You received a reply email already?  All I got was an auto-response from CS stating they would look into this issue.  You'd think that they'd get a flurry of emails in response to this, they'd have someone ready with a specific reply message about canceling the auto-renew feature.


Yup, I got a response a few hours ago from "Alex":

"*Alex* replied:

Hi Lisa,
Thanks for writing in! This email confirms that your fixed term GLOSSYBOX subscription will not auto-renew once it has ended. Any remaining monthly boxes as part of the original term will not be affected."


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, I got a response a few hours ago from "Alex":
> ...


 I unsbed on Sunday as soon as I got the email and got a confirmation yesterday.  

This auto-renew thing IS absolute BS like many have said.  What's the point of 3, 6 and 9 subs if everyone is committed indefinetely through auto-renewed anyway!??!!  GB is really only offering *one *option - sign up and be billed (three weeks in advanace), receive box... until cancel.  

I signed up for one-year sub when they had the 20% off for 4th of July, making my boxes $14.17 each until next summer.  But I'll be done with them after that.  I've simply have too much beauty products, lip-sticks, glosses, eye-liners, face creams, nail polish, serums, foundations, primers.  Now the trick is to use them all up before they expire and start to change.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## EliseK (Aug 27, 2013)

Grrr...  My box hasn't even shipped yet.  When I contacted customer service, all I got was a generic e-mail response saying that they shipped the third week of every month and that I would receive an e-mail when my package shipped out.  It is the fourth week of the month, where is my shipping notice!?


----------



## sldb (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EliseK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrr...  My box hasn't even shipped yet.  When I contacted customer service, all I got was a generic e-mail response saying that they shipped the third week of every month and that I would receive an e-mail when my package shipped out.  It is the fourth week of the month, where is my shipping notice!?


Mine hasn't shipped either.


----------



## sldb (Aug 27, 2013)

My box hasn't shipped and I also didn't get an email about auto-renewal.

Not sure what I should do.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box hasn't shipped and I also didn't get an email about auto-renewal.
> 
> Not sure what I should do.


 I find patience is the best way to deal with GB. I'm going to give them until Friday. If I don't receive my box then, I will call and email. You should send them a note through their site, but you'll likely receive a canned response about it arriving soon.


----------



## sldb (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I find patience is the best way to deal with GB. I'm going to give them until Friday. If I don't receive my box then, I will call and email. You should send them a note through their site, but you'll likely receive a canned response about it arriving soon.


Thanks for the response. I went ahead and emailed them through their site and then I will just wait a bit. I'll call Friday if nothing has changed.


----------



## AMaas (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eek i do not like the idea of that lavender spray. fragrance is so bad for your skin and there's research that shows lavender oil in particular is an irritant that can cause contact dermatitis and skin cell death. no thank you!


Not to mention it contains DMDM Hydantoin, which is formaldehyde!!


----------



## Soxi (Aug 27, 2013)

That's the same promo I got sucked into! I actually intended to only do it for 6 months, because I have the same issue with having too much to use up, but I had been comparing prices by adding the 6 month and 12 month in the cart and when I checked out I had the 12 month still in there. I was pissed at myself, but for less than $15.00 a box, it was a pretty good deal. Unfortunately, it means dealing with their drama and bs until next August. Ugh.



> I unsbed on Sunday as soon as I got the email and got a confirmation yesterday. Â  This auto-renew thing IS absolute BS like many have said. Â What's the point of 3, 6 and 9 subs if everyone is committed indefinetely through auto-renewed anyway!??!! Â GB is really only offering *one* option - sign up and be billed (three weeks in advanace), receive box... until cancel. Â  I signed up for one-year sub when they had the 20% off for 4th of July, making my boxes $14.17 each until next summer. Â But I'll be done with them after that. Â I've simply have too much beauty products, lip-sticks, glosses, eye-liners, face creams, nail polish, serums, foundations, primers. Â Now the trick is to use them all up before they expire and start to change. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 27, 2013)

I just got my Glossybox (my first one- yay!) but the eyeshadow arrived broken (boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I emailed CS about it- anyone know if they tend to send out replacement products? On the bright side I do really like the Jelly Pong! I thought it'd be super pink but it looks/feels more like a pink tinted lip balm. It also looks nice on my cheeks, though I'm not sure if it's supposed to be used that way.

Oh and I never got a shipping email- it just showed up. Although I did get a gift sub, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 27, 2013)

I finally got my shipping confirmation last night...should be here 8/28 or 8/29


----------



## amymballou (Aug 27, 2013)

SPOILER

This is a reveal of my glossybox (my first video at that!)....the two things different about mine is I had a red jelly pop and brown eyeshadow instead of nail polish. You can see the reveal in my video below.


----------



## Marshie (Aug 27, 2013)

Just got my box &amp; I am so confused by the Sue Devitt powder. Why would they want subbers complaining about the shades again? I just don't understand. Just send a translucent powder or don't send anything like that unless they're gonna send the correct shades. I received the color Quiet &amp; Still which is a Ivory color &amp; obviously I am no where near that. Sorry for ranting but I just don't get it. I really like the product description &amp; would have used it.


----------



## penny13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just got my box - no nail polish for me, instead I got the eyeshadow duo. Such a bummer; I never use eyeshadow, and while I have wayyy too many polishes (thanks Bondi!) I would feel better having something that I would use. Sigh...to the trade boards I go. Not to mention the whole powder thing. Why try to do something with shades! Ack!

But at least I got my box - I always feel awful for the people who suffer the delay. I feel like the issues are just some sickness that I know I'm going to catch someday...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Aug 27, 2013)

> Just got my box &amp; I am so confused by the Sue Devitt powder. Why would they want subbers complaining about the shades again? I just don't understand. Just send a translucent powder or don't send anything like that unless they're gonna send the correct shades. I received the color Quiet &amp; Still which is a Ivory color &amp; obviously I am no where near that. Sorry for ranting but I just don't get it. I really like the product description &amp; would have used it.


 I'm the palest of pale....so if I don't get that shade ill trade ya! Tracking hasn't updated but mine should be here 8/28-8/29.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 27, 2013)

Earlier today, I received my notification from CS about my request to opt-out of their auto-renewal for 3-6-12 month subscriptions.  It was short, polite, and fulfilled my request.  I'm relieved.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just tried the nail polish and it wasn't the best polish I've ever used. I needed about 3 coats to get a nice even layer... but then I was a bit bored with it so I put a layer of this pink micro glittery polish from Zoya and now it looks cotton candy pink lol. Still... it's better than color club!


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine hasn't shipped either.


 Neither has mine.


----------



## nanutter (Aug 27, 2013)

The glossybox site says that mine hasn't shipped, but I received it yesterday... keep your pants on. The good stuff will be coming soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a great box! I am so happy with this month's selection. 
 

FINALLY NO BB CREAM....   Every subscription, birchbox, glossybox, ipsy... for the last three months have sent me BB creams. I think we may have moved beyond them with the change of seasons!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 27, 2013)

I contacted Glossybox through Facebook Saturday asking for updates on my box because it still said packing and no info available.

I got a response from "Steph" that all boxes were sent last week, and thanks for being patient, she'll look into my account and see if she can find anything else out.

I thanked her and said I'd keep on the look out for my box.

Today I get another reply from her, saying "they are still in the process of shipping" and I'll get my tracking info in a few days.

This is Bull Crap!  On Facebook they announced shipping is on time.  I'm told by the company all boxes went out last week.  Now today I'm told my box hasn't even been shipped yet!  And the whole time I'm supposed to be receiving it between 8/28-9/1. 

It takes 2-3 weeks for me to receive them when they ship with no issues along the way.  I was charged August 5th, and now I wont even be getting the box until mid-late September if they ship it out at the end of this week like they claim now. 

Needless to say, I'm not happy.  I finally got resolution on the prior two month's boxes just a couple weeks ago, along with a promise they'd do better.  This is NOT better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    And all I'm getting is lies again. 

I want to cancel my account today so I'm not charged again for the next box.  Does anybody here know if I do that, if they can still issue me a refund for this month's box?

I am about to send a reply to them about canceling and refunds... but I don't want to lose my 21$ for a refund if I cancel my account first... Although I'm honestly so tired of this Sh*t  I might just have to eat that charge to get rid of this company.  They make it so hard to cancel with their timing and shipping overlapping.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 27, 2013)

I just got my glossybox and the shade I received was Kimberley Plateau. It's great that this company has shades for very dark skin, but it looked like dirt on me. I won't even be able to use this as a couture and then it was accompanied by a barbie pink lip crayon. Hello!! They need a better questionnaire =( oh yea and common sense.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 27, 2013)

I second translucent!!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 27, 2013)

I was wondering why it took so long for my box to get to me, since I originally received the shipping notice.  It looks like my box was misshipped to Kentucky, rerouted to Ohio, and somehow makes it back to the East Coast.  

It seems like it's going to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 27, 2013)

> I contacted Glossybox through Facebook Saturday asking for updates on my box because it still said packing and no info available. I got a response from "Steph" that all boxes were sent last week, and thanks for being patient, she'll look into my account and see if she can find anything else out. I thanked her and said I'd keep on the look out for my box. Today I get another reply from her, saying "they are still in the process of shipping" and I'll get my tracking info in a few days. This is Bull Crap!Â  On Facebook they announced shipping is on time.Â  I'm told by the company all boxes went out last week.Â  Now today I'm told my box hasn't even been shipped yet!Â  And the whole time I'm supposed to be receiving it between 8/28-9/1.Â  It takes 2-3 weeks for me to receive them when they ship with no issues along the way.Â  I was charged August 5th, and now I wont even be getting the box until mid-late September if they ship it out at the end of this week like they claim now.Â  Needless to say, I'm not happy.Â  I finally got resolution on the prior two month's boxes just a couple weeks ago, along with a promise they'd do better.Â  This is NOT better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â Â  And all I'm getting is lies again.Â  I want to cancel my account today so I'm not charged again for the next box.Â  Does anybody here know if I do that, if they can still issue me a refund for this month's box? I am about to send a reply to them about canceling and refunds... but I don't want to lose my 21$ for a refund if I cancel my account first... Although I'm honestly so tired of this Sh*tÂ  I might just have to eat that charge to get rid of this company.Â  They make it so hard to cancel with their timing and shipping overlapping.


 I feel ya I've had a whole month of glossybox BS. I can answer your questions tho. You won't be able to get a refund for this month. Cancel tonight or tomorrow!!! You will still get this months box that you paid for. But SAVE the cancellation email they will send you back. In fact save EVERYTHING. I had to open a case against them with my bank. So yeah, they told me to save all emails. But I did cancel after paying and still got a box. I would cancel ASAP tho so no excuses for them to charge you next month.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 28, 2013)

My box is out for delivery in Hialeah, Florida. I live in New Hampshire...


----------



## JamieO (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery in Hialeah, Florida. I live in New Hampshire...


 Oh for pete's sake. This is not a very promising start to my sub with GB. My box has at least moved into the pack stage on my dashboard thingy, but I still haven't gotten a shipping email. I'm starting to wonder what I've gotten myself into....


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh for pete's sake. This is not a very promising start to my sub with GB. My box has at least moved into the pack stage on my dashboard thingy, but I still haven't gotten a shipping email. I'm starting to wonder what I've gotten myself into....


 I'm in the same situation. They've been packing mine for 5 days now...and then I get emails about subbing for life? Jeez GlossyBox, at least buy me dinner first.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 28, 2013)

> I'm in the same situation. They've been packing mine for 5 days now...and then I get emails about subbing for life? Jeez GlossyBox, at least buy me dinner first.Â


Umm, yeah. I got the email about the permanent 15% off for life, and I emailed them about how to use it, and I just got a response a few minutes ago. They told me that it can only be applied to new subs and not existing ones. SMH. Why would you send me a code for something I can't use?!? And where exactly in the email did it say it had to be a brand new sub? I must have conveniently missed that part. Nope, not a good first impression at all.


----------



## sldb (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same situation. They've been packing mine for 5 days now...and then I get emails about subbing for life? Jeez GlossyBox, at least buy me dinner first.


I got my tracking email last night. It should be delivered tomorrow.

I've had Glossybox for a few months (since April, I think) and this was the latest that I've received my shipping email. Hopefully you guys will get yours soon.


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 28, 2013)

Got my GlossyBox! Guess they decided to include a little farewell present to me since it's my last month (jk!) I got 2 Jelly Pong Pong lip blushes! Oops!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 28, 2013)

Received my Glossybox today!  I am delightfully surprised by how much I actually like this month's box.  I saw the spoilers and felt 'meh', but somehow this box was better in person.  

I love the denim pouch and design - this time I don't mind that the logo is on makeup pouch.  (I could always cover it up with a patch).  I don't have a facial spritzer, and it's not something I'd buy for myself, so excited to try it.  I like the nail polish is actually a color that I would use, unlike last month's Baker St. blue. Lastly, I wasn't excited for the jelly pong pong because this is the third or fourth lip crayon I've received in my box so far this summer.  But I traded all of the other lippies I received, so I'm happy to have this one to keep.





If that wasn't enough, the powder gods must love me this month because I received the Sue Devitt powder in my shade - summer monsoon.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 28, 2013)

I just got my box today, and filmed me opening it right away. I'm actually much happier with this box now that I have looked up a few of the items. I like that almost all the items are unknown to me, but it did make me a little nervous at first!

I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought the powder was translucent. I got quiet and still which is a shade lighter then my skin tone, but should work after fall. All in all a good box this month!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wonder; if powder is too dark; could be used as a bronzer? Some have said it's too translucent? Has anyone gotten a Glossybox on the West Coast yet? No shipment notice/email but I know it's due to arrive between Aug. 28th to Sept. 1st.............


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder; if powder is too dark; could be used as a bronzer? Some have said it's too translucent? *Has anyone gotten a Glossybox on the West Coast yet?* No shipment notice/email but I know it's due to arrive between Aug. 28th to Sept. 1st.............


 I received my box yesterday and I am in So Cal.


----------



## lipstick18 (Aug 28, 2013)

It tough for them to match skin color for sure. But either way I can use as a highlighter if too light or a bronzer if too dark, depending on the shade. That's what is great about make-up right? you can do whatever you want and not just what it is advertised for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...the powder gods must love me this month because I received the Sue Devitt powder in my shade - summer monsoon.
> 
> ...


 Does the Sue Devitt compact seem like it has the height to fit a sponge?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## McMacy (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my box today with the shadow and I'm a big fan!! The base is a really nice champagne color and the brown is great for brunettes with dark eyes like me. Plus with my julep subscription I wasn't that excited for the polish. The powder was a bit light for me too but I think it will be great in fall, plus it is very soft on the skin. I used it today with bronzer and it looked great! I'm so excited to use the hair treatment tonight! The jelly lip blush isn't my favorite color on me (like Barbie pink) but its okay with a gloss I threw over it. Overall win for me!


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 28, 2013)

I emailed them asking when mine would be shipping. I got a response that it would ship within the next few days. Last month it took a week to get here so it looks like I wont have mine until sometime in September.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 28, 2013)

my box is apparently stuck in limbo. it departed elizabethtown, nj august 23rd and there has been no updates since. has this happened to any of you ladies? i wonder if my box fell behind a desk or something.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery in Hialeah, Florida. I live in New Hampshire...


oh jeepers. looks like i'm not the only one with shipping problems.


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box is apparently stuck in limbo. it departed elizabethtown, nj august 23rd and there has been no updates since. has this happened to any of you ladies? i wonder if my box fell behind a desk or something.


 It didn't happen to me with Glossybox but it did happen with my Taste Trunk for August, I contacted the company and the next day they got it straightened out somehow.


----------



## sldb (Aug 28, 2013)

Got my box today. I received a sample of Airelle instead of the eyeshadow or nail polish.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It didn't happen to me with Glossybox but it did happen with my Taste Trunk for August, I contacted the company and the next day they got it straightened out somehow.


 

Thanks. I went ahead and contacted USPS. Probably should have just shot off an email instead, I would have avoided the total pain of trying to talk to the automated voice system and the time wasted on hold with USPS. They started an investigation.


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you get your box soon. I hate contacting USPS, it takes forever to get ahold of an actual person if that's what you need. A few months back I sent a huge package of lip products to my niece in California (I'm in Nevada) and it went to Maryland for some reason so I had to call them and ask what was happening with it. I was on the phone for probably an hour before I was assured that it was actually going to make it to California at some point (I sent it priority and it took a week to get there but it was eventually delivered)


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you get your box soon. I hate contacting USPS, it takes forever to get ahold of an actual person if that's what you need. A few months back I sent a huge package of lip products to my niece in California (I'm in Nevada) and it went to Maryland for some reason so I had to call them and ask what was happening with it. I was on the phone for probably an hour before I was assured that it was actually going to make it to California at some point (I sent it priority and it took a week to get there but it was eventually delivered)


 oh man, did they arrive okay or all melted? did you get a refund for paying for priority shipping?


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh man, did they arrive okay or all melted? did you get a refund for paying for priority shipping?


 Oh they got there fine and they don't guarantee that priority will get there within the time period they say, it's just how long it normally takes.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It comes with a very thin compact sponge...
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the extensive detail comparison!  Love your nails, looks great against the wall.

I might go ahead and order some sponges from Sephora while they are on sale.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## donutbaby (Aug 28, 2013)

Got my box today  This was supposed to be my last Glossybox.  I had only signed up for the 3-month subscription and my first two boxes I was 50/50 on; I mostly used the items in trades.  This box, however, was a homerun for me!  I found the coupon code for 15% off the lifetime subscription and joined again.  I think I actually may have ended up ordering a 2nd August box on accident &amp; if so, I wouldn't be mad one bit!  I got the lip crayon in pink and was kind of hoping for red (even though the pink is awesome!) so maybe I'll get that next time =)  I also LOVED the Guess bag!  It reminded me of elementary school in the early 90s, lol! I haven't tried the powder yet but I'm pumped that I got the perfect shade for my skintone!  And I got the eye shadow, which is great because most of the polishes I've seen have been in a shade I don't like so I'm very happy!!!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today  This was supposed to be my last Glossybox.  I had only signed up for the 3-month subscription and my first two boxes I was 50/50 on; I mostly used the items in trades.  This box, however, was a homerun for me!  I found the coupon code for 15% off the lifetime subscription and joined again.  I think I actually may have ended up ordering a 2nd August box on accident &amp; if so, I wouldn't be mad one bit!  I got the lip crayon in pink and was kind of hoping for red (even though the pink is awesome!) so maybe I'll get that next time =)  I also LOVED the Guess bag!  It reminded me of elementary school in the early 90s, lol! I haven't tried the powder yet but I'm pumped that I got the perfect shade for my skintone!  And I got the eye shadow, which is great because most of the polishes I've seen have been in a shade I don't like so I'm very happy!!!


 The Guess bag is totally a 90's throwback.  But denim is back in, so it's a nice addition!


----------



## mstlcmn (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box is apparently stuck in limbo. it departed elizabethtown, nj august 23rd and there has been no updates since. has this happened to any of you ladies? i wonder if my box fell behind a desk or something.


 Same thing with my box except it has been sitting in Indiana since the 23rd.....


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my box today and I'm wondering exactly why I re-subbed. I got some birthday money and decided to go for this box.. I must have been drinking. 

Anyway, here she is:





I got the lip blush in Barbie pink, the facial spray smells awful, the pressed powder is stuck shut and I can't get it open, and the Novex is covered in brown goopy gunk. I guess I'll use the eyeshadow, but I'll probably end up trading all of it. The bag is awful. I don't think Glossybox gets me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had my tracking number since the 23rd, but the funny thing is, the tracking number doesn't work! As in, too many numbers or too few, not that the tracking site doesn't have a record of that package....google doesn't even recognize the number! LOL Oh well, I'm guessing I'll get it soon.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 29, 2013)

Any one like me with no email about tracking? Online it says expected delivery the 28 but it still says pack on the progress. Maybe it will just show up.


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 29, 2013)

> Any one like me with no email about tracking? Online it says expected delivery the 28 but it still says pack on the progress. Maybe it will just show up.


 Yep, same here. I emailed them and mine has not yet shipped. They told me it will ship within the next few days.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine is still listed as 'packing' with a delivery estimate from now til the 1st. If the status doesn't change by then, I'll contact them.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 29, 2013)

I got my box this morning and I wasn't thrilled about pictures of the box and the contents when I viewed everything online but for some reason I loved everything in person. Like some of you said it's weird how that happens. Maybe the sizes of everything and it's usability didn't register in my brain. I think everything in this box will be utilized and that's kind of a rare occurrence with me and sub boxes.


----------



## page5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fingers crossed the rest of us get our boxes today!!! My acct still shows pack phase, no email, no tracking :-( I'm not excited with what I'm seeing in box pics so I hope I am pleasantly surprised when I receive it in person like many of you have expressed.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any one like me with no email about tracking? Online it says expected delivery the 28 but it still says pack on the progress.
> 
> Maybe it will just show up.


 I've received neither email nor tracking... just checked my dashboard:  

*APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE:** Between 8/28/13 and 9/1/13*  








 





 


I always seem to get my boxes at the very end of the 'sends' and I always end up with replacements.  I'll probably get eye shadow for both boxes.  Hope that I'll get a powder that matches my skin tone in one of the boxes!

I've learned with all the subs that the pinks and reds just don't work for me, I'm more of a wine or plum girl.  So the JPP lip crayons will be traded or care-packaged.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and I'm wondering exactly why I re-subbed. I got some birthday money and decided to go for this box.. I must have been drinking.
> 
> ...


----------



## nanutter (Aug 29, 2013)

Idaho Glossybox has arrived. I sent one as a gift to a friend and they got it 3 days ago. However, yesterday I got the shipment email... well after it was delivered.


----------



## xchristina (Aug 29, 2013)

Ugh, still no tracking, box still in the packing phase.

I also emailed to cancel my subscription yesterday so I'm waiting on a reply to that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow... ordering the box is open until the last day of the month? GB seems super desperate. Combined with the skeevy auto-enrollment they tried to pull, that doesn't seem good, all things considering. They got a lot better about CS when they drove a lot of subscribers away with their horrible habits, but it's kind of hard to turn around your brand at this point. But the best of britain box sold out super quickly and that was twice the price ($40 I think?)

I think what GB needs to do to fix itself:

- ship by the middle of the month, at the latest. Preferably at the beginning of the month. don't take people's money first and then give us the stuff nearly a month later.

- offer people more products then want, not just a "higher" value. Beauty brands' values are arbitrary to a stupid point. 

- don't pull creepy bullshit like auto enrolling customers in multi-month subscriptions

- offer better CS, in general. It's gotten much much better, but like, actually BB-level good. Preferably Bondi-level good.

- work with brands so customers can get a discount too. This will benefit you and the customers.

- alternatively, just offer up boxes where we know the contents like the BoB box and set it at a higher price. Offer a bunch of those boxes.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not looking at my powder because I'm at work right now but I had a little problem opening it, I think there was a latchy button thing? If anyone who has there's in hand can confirm lol.


 Yeah, it seemed like you were supposed to be able to push down on the little button thing, but I tried everything. I think mine is legit welded shut. lol.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill6358 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not to mention it contains DMDM Hydantoin, which is formaldehyde!!


 YIKES!!  I'm trashing it.  It STINKS anyway.  Gross.  

My box came today, it was my usual let down.  The crayon is hideous pink, someone said Barbie- dead on.  Also smells cheap.  Got the ModelCo, which is nice, but I don't often wear brown.  The powder is nice!  A little too light for right now, but will be fine once my tan fades out.  Anyone tried the Keratin treatment?  I'm interested and scared, lol.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not to mention it contains DMDM Hydantoin, which is formaldehyde!!


yikes, that is definitely not going on my face. why do skincare companies do this?


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

i'm kind of disappointed in glossybox. i signed up because it seemed more high end than ipsy, but the products have been mostly disappointing in the few boxes i've gotten  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill6358 (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess I'll be the guinea pig for the Novex, since I need to wash my dirty hair today anyway.  I just put it on, it's extremely light!  I was surprised.  It doesn't feel any heavier than my regular conditioner.  I was expecting it to be super thick and gooey (I've never had a keratin treatment, maybe they are all light?).  I concentrated on my ends and mid-way up my hair.  I didn't go all the way to the root in case it all fell out.  



  So now the waiting game begins and I'll update in an hour or so.  Tic-tock-tic-tock....


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 29, 2013)

I got my box today. It had the modelco eyeshadow which is very pretty and wearable. My lip blush was the barbie pink one. It doesn't look good on my lips but looks great on my cheeks. My powder was very easy to open and is the light color. Unfortunately I can't use talc so I'll set this aside. I actually really like the smell of the facial mist. It smells like lavender to me and it's my favorite.  I haven't gotten to use the Novex yet but I probably will this weekend.

I didn't think it was a horrible box, but to each its own.


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 29, 2013)

I emailed Glossybox 2 days ago about my broken eyeshadow- does it usually take them this long to respond?


----------



## Soxi (Aug 29, 2013)

> I emailed Glossybox 2 days ago about my broken eyeshadow- does it usually take them this long to respond? Â


 My box came today and my eyeshadow was broken as well. I emailed them this afternoon, they responded a few hours later. They said they were all out of the eyeshadow, but I could pick another item from last boxes as a replacement. If you don't hear by tomorrow, I would email them again!


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 29, 2013)

I got 2 boxes (I sent myself a gift) and they were identical. I got the powder in the fair shade (Quiet &amp; Still), which is exactly what I wanted. I'd cancelled Glossybox when they sent me that Amore Pacific powder in a super-dark shade a couple months ago, so I'm really happy they got this right. I got the eyeshadow in both boxes - the champagne shade was broken in one of them. I just smashed it back down with my finger. I like the consistency - it doesn't seem at all chalky. I haven't used it yet, but these are colors I will absolutely use. I can make the bright pink crayons work by layering a golden lipstick on top. The facial spritz seems useless to me, but oh, well. I've used keratin treatments on my hair before and always like them, so I'm happy with the Novex (though digging the last few uses out of that little jar is going to be kind of a pain). All in all, I'm pleased that I re-subbed for 6 months...long as they don't EVER send another bar soap. Three was enough!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Aug 29, 2013)

Got my box! Got the pink jelly pong, eye shadows (so pretty) and the light powder which is perfect! I thought of a use for the mist....I just spritzed my pillow with it. Thought the lavender might help me sleep!


----------



## hellopengy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today and my eyeshadow was broken as well. I emailed them this afternoon, they responded a few hours later. They said they were all out of the eyeshadow, but I could pick another item from last boxes as a replacement. If you don't hear by tomorrow, I would email them again!


I'll do that, thanks!! I would actually prefer a different item to the eyeshadow, so I hope they let me do that too!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 29, 2013)

> Got my box! Got the pink jelly pong, eye shadows (so pretty) and the light powder which is perfect! I thought of a use for the mist....I just spritzed my pillow with it. Thought the lavender might help me sleep!


 Good idea!


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today and my eyeshadow was broken as well. I emailed them this afternoon, they responded a few hours later. They said they were all out of the eyeshadow, but I could pick another item from last boxes as a replacement. If you don't hear by tomorrow, I would email them again!


 What the hell?  I emailed them yesterday about my welded-shut powder, and they emailed you back before me?  How does that even make sense??

I emailed them once a couple of months ago and never heard back, either. It's been 24 hours and no response this time.. I thought maybe it would take awhile, but I guess they're skipping me and handling more recent emails. Grr.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Still no Glossybox in northern CA! It seems like most of u guys have gotten eye shadows not many nail polish? Wonder if that may cause that delay? There were a couple of nail polishes showed up on here. I just hope I won't get that lavender face spray. There's a brand that showed on picture Arielle jar. It seems like no one has gotten that on here. I'm skeptical on novex. I just learned that Brazillian blowout company actually owns novex products. :-/


----------



## sldb (Aug 30, 2013)

I got Arielle instead of nail polish or eye shadow. I think everybody is getting the lavender spray.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 30, 2013)

why do they keep sending us brazilian blowout products? this is a company that dished out millions in a settlement because they did not tell people their product included formaldehyde and a lot of people breathed it in and got sick!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 30, 2013)

> I got Arielle instead of nail polish or eye shadow. I think everybody is getting the lavender spray.


 Oh that's good to know! What does exactly Arielle jar is? Well, I'll just put the spray up for a trade.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 30, 2013)

> why do they keep sending us brazilian blowout products? this is a company that dished out millions in a settlement because they did not tell people their product included formaldehyde and a lot of people breathed it in and got sick!


 I know!! It's frustrating. During the survey; they asked if I was interested in getting any more products from Brazillian Blowout. I couldn't say no bec there wasn't an option to do that. At the end I had to type it out and specifically said I'm not even interested. Will put that mask and spray up for a trade. I'm at 800 points for a free box. Soon I cash it in and cancel it. Will use that $ on more Bondi!!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone else have a survey that asked about your daily routine, eating/exercise, and favorite parts of your body in the survey section? I thought it was a little strange they listed one of the body parts as a$$ rather than butt lol


----------



## Jill6358 (Aug 30, 2013)

My hair turned out fine after the treatment.  I didn't really notice any difference, my hair is always soft and it didn't seem to improve the quality.  Let it dry natural, put in Argan oil and 'It's a 10', and then I used my Curl Secret curler as always and my curls were exactly the same as always.  So neither positive nor negative.


----------



## missemiee (Aug 30, 2013)

> Still no Glossybox in northern CA! It seems like most of u guys have gotten eye shadows not many nail polish? Wonder if that may cause that delay? There were a couple of nail polishes showed up on here. I just hope I won't get that lavender face spray. There's a brand that showed on picture Arielle jar. It seems like no one has gotten that on here. I'm skeptical on novex. I just learned that Brazillian blowout company actually owns novex products. :-/


 I'm in Denver and no Glossybox yet for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just hoping I get the right shade for the Sue Devitt powder. The shade for the BB we got last box was way too light for me even at my very palest in the winter. I'm interested to see to if everyone who's getting these late boxes is getting the eyeshadow and not the nail polish. Hoping my box will be here before September!!!


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have a survey that asked about your daily routine, eating/exercise, and favorite parts of your body in the survey section? I thought it was a little strange they listed one of the body parts as a$$ rather than butt lol


LOL i totally thought the same thing! Because I did pick "as$", but was like, who wrote this? Very professional, Glossybox. Stay classy :-*


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Denver and no Glossybox yet for me either
> 
> ...


 No GlossyBox for me in Texas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone else get stuck with the Arielle anti aging cream? Pretty upset I was hoping for the polish or eye shadow. I am to young for anti aging cream and this sample is not the same value as the eye shadow.  Not getting the makeup  products I hoped for from glossybox every month I seem to get something different in my box then I see in the other boxes posted.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 30, 2013)

I won't even be getting my box until early to mid-September at this point. This is my first month with shipping issues since I joined in December. With so many having issues with them, it was bound to be my turn sooner or later. I called CS this morning and the rep, who couldn't wait to get me off the phone, told me they have been "overwhelmed with orders" this month. That _might _be a good excuse if I had just recently signed up, however... They rewarded me with 200 GlossyDots, but whatever. You're not BB, GB. Your points mean little to nothing. I might cancel after I get my Britain box. I feel like I only subscribe because the box is so pretty, which, I'll admit, is a ridiculous reason, and it is so not worth having to tolerate their sloppiness.


----------



## sldb (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get stuck with the Arielle anti aging cream? Pretty upset I was hoping for the polish or eye shadow. I am to young for anti aging cream and this sample is not the same value as the eye shadow.  Not getting the makeup  products I hoped for from glossybox every month I seem to get something different in my box then I see in the other boxes posted.


 I got the cream too. I haven't tried it yet. I was disappointed to see it as I would have preferred the polish or eye shadow. I agree that it is not the same value, either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 30, 2013)

Still no Glossybox in south texas, alas LOL


----------



## sldb (Aug 30, 2013)

Did anybody see the ad for the Byrdie Glossybox coming in October? There was an ad in the Glossybox mag.


----------



## missemiee (Aug 30, 2013)

> Still no Glossybox in south texas, alas LOL


 Mail already came today for me, still no Glossybox. I haven't even received shipping notification. At this rate I'll probably be getting September Julep before I get August Glossybox. At least with Julep, I got email confirmation that its been shipped out and I know it's on the way. Jury is still out on Glossybox, no idea where it is or when it's coming. Sadness.


----------



## xchristina (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't wait until I'm done with glossybox. I just called their customer service and I was told that my box isn't even going to ship until next week. Next week is SEPTEMBER. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL i totally thought the same thing! Because I did pick "as$", but was like, who wrote this? Very professional, Glossybox. Stay classy :-*


 I did a double take when I saw it lol



> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won't even be getting my box until early to mid-September at this point. This is my first month with shipping issues since I joined in December. With so many having issues with them, it was bound to be my turn sooner or later. I called CS this morning and the rep, who couldn't wait to get me off the phone, told me they have been "overwhelmed with orders" this month. That _might _be a good excuse if I had just recently signed up, however... They rewarded me with 200 GlossyDots, but whatever. You're not BB, GB. Your points mean little to nothing. I might cancel after I get my Britain box. I feel like I only subscribe because the box is so pretty, which, I'll admit, is a ridiculous reason, and it is so not worth having to tolerate their sloppiness.


 If they've been overwhelmed with orders why are they still selling the August box? You'd think they'd be sold out already.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did a double take when I saw it lol
> ...


 More like overwhelmed with customers wanting to know where the hell their box is and when it's going to ship/arrive.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 30, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't see it, but this came up when I googled:
> ...


 wow! who's Byrdie? Sorry


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 30, 2013)

I really hope they donâ€™t send us beach spray in October, though I got that from Blush Mystery and itâ€™s pretty nice. The other items look good though, so I hope the US version is as nice. 

I called Glossybox and they said boxes were shipping early next week and that Iâ€™d receive tracking by Wednesday. She started explaining before Iâ€™d finished asking my question, so I bet sheâ€™s spent the day answering calls about missing boxes. She said there was a delay with shipping, but didnâ€™t offer me glossydots or anything.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody see the ad for the Byrdie Glossybox coming in October? There was an ad in the Glossybox mag.


 I didn't see it, but this came up when I googled: 





The caption says "My @Byrdiebeauty glossy box just arrived with a bunch of @brittaboutaleb favorite products! Have you checked out BYRDIE.com yet?"  That kind of sounds like  the same thing as the ad. Maybe they've done this collab before and this is an older box? I hope not, cos LIP TAR!!!!
From here: http://www.katherinepower.com/post/56919221218/my-byrdiebeauty-glossy-box-just-arrived-with-a


Wow.  I would buy this.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 30, 2013)

Me too. Bring on the price tag, I would use everything in that box.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow.  I would buy this.





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. Bring on the price tag, I would use everything in that box.


 So this doesn't look like an older box? The date on the post was July 30th, why would someone get it that early? Maybe it was a UK version or something?

Do you guys know what all of the products are?


----------



## sldb (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is the page with the Byrdie ad (at least I hope it works): http://issuu.com/glossyboxusa/docs/glossybox_magazine/26?e=7484074/4630356


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the page with the Byrdie ad (at least I hope it works): http://issuu.com/glossyboxusa/docs/glossybox_magazine/26?e=7484074/4630356


 I think it worked!  Also, I screencapped it:


----------



## sldb (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it worked!  Also, I screencapped it:
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill6358 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hm.  The Byrdie Box is black, but in the GB pic it shows the box being our usual pink.  Which is it?  I want it, even though I did get the Maui Wowie already in Blush Mystery, like someone else said.  I hope they make their own box!


----------



## BagLady (Aug 30, 2013)

Byrdie beauty commented on the instagram pic. Here is the comment.



This box looks amazing but I'm not sure if it will be the October box. I would totally buy this if they sold it as a limited edition.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, this box was an absolute dud for me. The lipstick was a barbie pink as others have said, and I can only see it working on Nicki Minaj. It is not a very wearable color (that's an understatement).

The lavender spray I will not use because I have sensitive skin.

I'm weary of anything affiliated with the Brazilian Blowout, so the Novex or whatever it is will probably sit in a drawer or go in the trash.

The ModelCo shadow duo seems nice but I had INSTANT fallout (granted, I had applied Laura Mercier Eye Basics hours ago, so maybe it had been too long for the primer to do any good... I'll give it a try since they arenice everyday neutrals if a little too shiny for my liking).

I got the pressed powder in Quiet &amp; Still. I think it might be too light for me. I have pretty yellow undertones... I looked at the other color options and I think the second lightest might have been a bit better for me. Oh well.

I'll see what the sneak previews are for next month's box. If I don't like them, I may cancel.

What a disappointment.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 30, 2013)

How much do you think that Byrdie box is gonna be? I calculated the worth in the spoiler below.

OCC lip tar is $18
Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy is $25 (not sure if that's full size? looks like it COULD be a mini)
Kevyn Aucoin Loose Shimmer Powder is $29
Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara is $30
OPI is $8
Philip B. Beach Mist is $22
Kate Somerville Dermal Quench Liquid Lift $25

Assuming everything is full size, it would all be worth $157. Even if the box is $75, that's a pretty good deal. Pretty new to Glossybox, not fully satisfied but this looks cool. How much do they usually charge for these boxes? Because if it's only $40, gimme gimme gimme

My only reservations is I wish there were color variation because I am not a fan of that red polish.

Oh, and I wouldn't use a volumizing beach mist, my hair is thick as hell.
I'm on a no buy though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((


----------



## JamieO (Aug 30, 2013)

Still no box. Still no shipping email. Still no friggin clue what I've gotten myself into.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is an old box - someone posted it from Instagram a while back and we were all raving on the threads that we hope this is a future box! I'm pretty sure this will be our October box - and I don't believe there's been another Byrdie box.


 For some reason I was thinking this was a regular month box, not a Limited Edition one.  If it's a LE one at $40 or whatever, I'll probably pass.


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 30, 2013)

FYI, still haven't received any response from Glossybox about the broken powder and gross goo-covered Novex. I guess they don't give a crap about customer service for non-subscribers.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For some reason I was thinking this was a regular month box, not a Limited Edition one.  If it's a LE one at $40 or whatever, I'll probably pass.


 The way that Instagram thing was phrased made me think it was an event-only special goodie bag-type deal for something that happened and that the box is not actually going up for sale.  They did this with another box earlier this summer, but I can't recall any other details.  Does anyone else remember this, or did I imagine it?


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The way that Instagram thing was phrased made me think it was an event-only special goodie bag-type deal for something that happened and that the box is not actually going up for sale.  They did this with another box earlier this summer, but I can't recall any other details.  Does anyone else remember this, or did I imagine it?


yeah, that box is too good to be true. bet it's for bloggers and professionals only, and the version offered to glossybox members if pared down considerably.


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 30, 2013)

Finally got my shipping email for one of the two boxes they charged me for this month. The other one still shows up as being in the pack phase.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Finally got a shipment notice via email on Friday, Aug. 30th. Looks like I'm gonna get it by sept 6th or 9th?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got a shipment notice via email on Friday, Aug. 30th. Looks like I'm gonna get it by sept 6th or 9th?


 Me too...  subscription box for said month ships on the last shipping day of said month, tuh...

 ​  ​ 

​


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 31, 2013)

EVERYONE! STOP THE PRESSES! I received my box today aaaaaaand....the powder is in the RIGHT SHADE! ::faints::


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 31, 2013)

> EVERYONE! STOP THE PRESSES! I received my box today aaaaaaand....the powder is in the RIGHT SHADE! ::faints::


 Wooo! You mean they did something right?!?


----------



## missemiee (Aug 31, 2013)

> Finally got a shipment notice via email on Friday, Aug. 30th. Looks like I'm gonna get it by sept 6th or 9th?


 Yup, same for me! Atleast I know it's for sure coming now. I feel like I've been so worked up waiting for this box that when I get it it's not going to be as eventful as it should be. I don't know, getting this August box in September is just so off putting to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EVERYONE! STOP THE PRESSES! I received my box today aaaaaaand....the powder is in the RIGHT SHADE! ::faints::


 Wow! that's definitely an improvement.


----------



## page5 (Aug 31, 2013)

> EVERYONE! STOP THE PRESSES! I received my box today aaaaaaand....the powder is in the RIGHT SHADE! ::faints::


 Yay! I received the shipping email late last night - tracking number isn't working yet. I'll start a swap thread for this box if my powder is too dark.


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 31, 2013)

> Yay! I received the shipping email late last night - tracking number isn't working yet. I'll start a swap thread for this box if my powder is too dark.


 Mine isn't working yet either but last month it took a week to get to me once it was shipped. I'm getting two and I have this sick feeling neither powder will be right.


----------



## trillian (Aug 31, 2013)

Well I finally got a shipping notice after I sent an email to customer service asking if I was going to get a box this month or not.  My tracking number doesn't work.  Given GB's track record, I'm positive the powder they sent me will be the darkest shade, since I'm so pale, I glow in the dark.  All the other stuff they've ever sent me has been laughably too dark.

The bloom is off the rose.


----------



## BexDev (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EVERYONE! STOP THE PRESSES! I received my box today aaaaaaand....the powder is in the RIGHT SHADE! ::faints::


 Me too!  I think we're all so used to expecting the worst with this kind of thing, that when they get it right it's a celebration!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EVERYONE! STOP THE PRESSES! I received my box today aaaaaaand....the powder is in the RIGHT SHADE! ::faints::






 yayyyyy


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 1, 2013)

Does glossybox still go through newgistics?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 1, 2013)

> Does glossybox still go through newgistics?


 Yes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wooo! You mean they did something right?!?





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! that's definitely an improvement.





> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I received the shipping email late last night - tracking number isn't working yet. I'll start a swap thread for this box if my powder is too dark.





> Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!  I think we're all so used to expecting the worst with this kind of thing, that when they get it right it's a celebration!





> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm so scared to use it now for some reason...it's so pretty, it matches me! LOL







> Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I finally got a shipping notice after I sent an email to customer service asking if I was going to get a box this month or not.  My tracking number doesn't work.  Given GB's track record, I'm positive the powder they sent me will be the darkest shade, since I'm so pale, I glow in the dark.  All the other stuff they've ever sent me has been laughably too dark.
> 
> The bloom is off the rose.


 I was always the same way, but they did send me the lightest shade, which I needed! Good luck, maybe they'll do the same for you!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EVERYONE! STOP THE PRESSES! I received my box today aaaaaaand....the powder is in the RIGHT SHADE! ::faints::


 Hey Cheshire! I know you already replied to all that posts regarding you post. I laughed about that! Whoo Whoo!


----------



## loveforeva21 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have a survey that asked about your daily routine, eating/exercise, and favorite parts of your body in the survey section? I thought it was a little strange they listed one of the body parts as a$$ rather than butt lol


 LMBO!  Haha, I TOTALLY agree... I was like, did a GUY create this survey and if they did, were they high in the sky?

It totally objectifies a woman's body parts... haha reading all of the body parts then it gets to @$$ and I was like


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 2, 2013)

So, I got this "blast from the past" sale email at 6am. Checked just now and most boxes are sold out. Maybe a little advanced notice, glossybox. I would have gotten up early for a chance at some past boxes.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Sep 2, 2013)

> So, I got this "blast from the past" sale email at 6am. Checked just now and most boxes are sold out. Maybe a little advanced notice, glossybox. I would have gotten up early for a chance at some past boxes.


 Agreed. I didn't like the leftovers so I'm saving my $


----------



## Babs (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, I got this "blast from the past" sale email at 6am. Checked just now and most boxes are sold out. Maybe a little advanced notice, glossybox. I would have gotten up early for a chance at some past boxes.


 dang it. I saw it yesterday when I clicked onto GB website trying to see if they shipped my box yet (nope). And saw that they were selling the August 2012 box with the ole Henrikson and elise faas and SERIOUSLY thought about ordering but put it off the same way I put off the britian box. But then I realize the lip color probably won't be usable and I bought so many illamasqua polishes after the initial introduction that I don't feel like I missed out.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 2, 2013)

Could they not have sent a blast from the past email the night before? I might have bought the man repeller box. Grrrr


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 2, 2013)

My August tracking still hasn't gone live but now it says something about package number 2?? What the heck?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 2, 2013)

Same here, but there's a package #3 as well. They all have the same tracking number and reference number, so I'm assuming that it's just some glitch on the page. Otherwise... well, they have three shots at guessing my skintone.


----------



## loveforeva21 (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh you poor souls..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this box wasn't even that amazing and some are still tormented at the curiousity of the contents.. Hope you guys get the boxes soon! Ugh I'm still bittersweet about not being able to get the old boxes from this morning.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 2, 2013)

I ordered the blast from the past July 2012 box. Hope it actually comes. Still waiting for my August box. GRRRRR!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, but there's a package #3 as well. They all have the same tracking number and reference number, so I'm assuming that it's just some glitch on the page. Otherwise... well, they have three shots at guessing my skintone.


 LOL, well I was just glad to see something going on with the shipping page since it's been the same since Thursday now. But you're probably right about it just being a glitch. Or, I'm going to wind up with 4 packages (since again, they charged me for and are supposedly shipping out two boxes for August.)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh no.....the Sue Devitt powder is AMAZING. NOOOOoooooooooooo! I CAN'T LOVE THIS PRODUCT!


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no.....the Sue Devitt powder is AMAZING. NOOOOoooooooooooo! I CAN'T LOVE THIS PRODUCT!



Maybe stockpile? It's still in a few stores!

What do you like about it? We're approximately the same skintone. I'd love to hear your opinion. I didn't get a GB this month (canceled), so I have to live vicariously.


----------



## Nathelin (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## jrenee (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nathelin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Is this the Swedish Glossybox for August?


----------



## Nathelin (Sep 3, 2013)

That was swedish glossybox.

Color keeping Shampoo and conditioner from id hair elements. Loreal cc cream. Claudia polish in a sheer flamingo pink with a hint of sparkle. Naomi Campbell perfume test and shower gel. 

And a wonderful eyeliner from  be a bombshell. Love it. The tip reminds me of a sharpie marker but it has a superfine point.

The shower gel and claudia polish might be swapped. The cc cream might be a tad bit too dark for me. I shall test it later.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES, I'm DEFINITELY going to be buying from stores it's still at!









I loved the formula and the coverage. It was super soft and completely covered my face without feeling chalky, thick, cakey or looking too powdery...it just provided a completely matte, smooth canvas! I actually preferred the thin sponge applicator it came with compared to my typical powder brush and I love that I can just toss the compact into my purse for any touchups through the day. If you look at my skin on the blended side of my hand you can see how smooth it looks and seamlessly blends in. It completely covers any redness or discoloration for me (and I have rosacea on my cheeks, nose) and it lasted about 7 hours or so before it started lightly fading, but not completely coming off.


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't see a September thread yet, but I just got this email:





4 FULL SIZE?  Come on, Glossybox. Why do you do this to me? Literally every other month.  I hate one, and the next one is great. Quit it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see a September thread yet, but I just got this email:
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137552/glossybox-september-2013
> 
> ...


 Oh, weird!  No idea how I missed that thread, I even searched for it, lol. And good plan on the wait-and-see method, although every month I seem to get a coupon and then I panic-order based on 1 spoiler. Did that this month and ended up with a bunch of stuff I hate. At least I got it at a disount? 



> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not holding my breath on this box..  Full sized does not equal good Glossybox.  Remember the Martha Stewart box?


 Good call. Thanks for bringing me back down to earth, this is SO true!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd really like it if I came home from work today to find my August box on my doorstep, seeing as it's September.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 3, 2013)

Is anyone able to track their box? I remember being able to track through newgistics first then transferred to USPS but nothing is working.(I re-subbed last month after several month break)  I think the shipping gods hate me in August. No love from Ipsy now waiting for this. I must have pissed off some bubble wrap somewhere.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 3, 2013)

My box is showing up in tracking. All three of it, one dated 8/28 (!!), and two on 9/2 but at different times. My guess is that maybe they printed labels but didn't actually deliver it. Or something. Who knows? At least it's on the way!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see a September thread yet, but I just got this email:






4 FULL SIZE?  Come on, Glossybox. Why do you do this to me? Literally every other month.  I hate one, and the next one is great. Quit it!
All I need is my August Box, please?


----------



## trillian (Sep 3, 2013)

I can also still not track my box, and it's showing up in triplicate on my tracking page.  It's been a month since I paid for it.  I'm thinking of a chargeback.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 3, 2013)

> I don't see a September thread yet, but I just got this email:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: September Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: September Spoiler!



Wasn't every item in this box full size? I think even the cream was according to the flyer. If not most were for me at least.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can also still not track my box, and it's showing up in triplicate on my tracking page.  It's been a month since I paid for it.  I'm thinking of a chargeback.
They're doing this to me too. Kinda worried. Did get a shipping email though...


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 3, 2013)

Now it's updated. It. Just. shipped. today. This is beyond annoying.


----------



## Babs (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now it's updated. It. Just. shipped. today.

This is beyond annoying. 


I was going to whine about them pushing my expected delivery date from 9/1 to 9/5 after I emailed them asking for some kind of update. Yours show 9/10. I'm keeping my mouth shut. It could be worst apparently.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 3, 2013)

I feel like all I've done on MUT is complain and whine this past month. I mean I know things can be delayed but how do I get so lucky with 2 sub boxes. One just doesn't even show and this one gets delayed. I sent them an email inquiring about the delay.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 3, 2013)

My tracking doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'm getting 2 boxes now, mmmkay glossybox. The only reason I haven't contacted them is because I used glossy dots for this box, so it was "free" I guess if it doesn't show by next week I'll be emailing.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like all I've done on MUT is complain and whine this past month. I mean I know things can be delayed but how do I get so lucky with 2 sub boxes. One just doesn't even show and this one gets delayed. I sent them an email inquiring about the delay.
Aww, that sucks. I had problems with three boxes this month but one, the delay got sorted out, one they sent me a replacement box right away and of course Glossybox would be the other one. I'm seriously thinking about just cancelling them.


----------



## page5 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now it's updated. It. Just. shipped. today.

This is beyond annoying. 



I just checked my account and my delivery date is the same as yours. The first time I checked my status the delivery date was 8/23-26/13, then Glossy moved it back a couple of days, then a couple more days and now this. I believe I received the Dallas Shaw box about 10-12 days into the next month also.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup, its September 4th and my August box shipped.....drumroll.....yesterday. 



 Not a good first impression Glossybox. I kind of figured I would get my box a little later than most since I didn't sub until the middle of August, but this is mildly stupid. They better really make it up to me in September/October/this sub makes no sense.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, its September 4th and my August box shipped.....drumroll.....yesterday. 



 Not a good first impression Glossybox. I kind of figured I would get my box a little later than most since I didn't sub until the middle of August, but this is mildly stupid. They better really make it up to me in September/October/this sub makes no sense.
Wow. Me too. Subbed mid-August and everything. Are they shipping based on subscription time? I'm not even excited for it anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully September's is amazing. Just in time for Halloween.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. Me too. Subbed mid-August and everything. Are they shipping based on subscription time? I'm not even excited for it anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully September's is amazing. Just in time for Halloween.
I seriously doubt it, I've subbed since last November.  But since I used glossydots maybe I was lowest priority for shipping.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 4, 2013)

> I seriously doubt it, I've subbed since last November. Â But since I used glossydots maybe I was lowest priority for shipping. Â


 I used dots too and got mine among the first somehow. :-/ It's rare I'm on the early side, but I was this time.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used dots too and got mine among the first somehow. :-/ It's rare I'm on the early side, but I was this time.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 4, 2013)

Still waiting for Aug box. Now delivery date has been pushed. Maybe I'll get it between Sep 6-9 so that is better than some dates I've seen. 
According to the tracker, it didn't even get put into the mail until Sep 3rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What?!?  I had a 3 mo. sub from May - Jul, then decided I liked Glossybox so well I signed up for a 12 month sub on the first of Aug. Guess now they have my money, they don't care when I get the product. If I don't get Sep box and the blast from the past box (July 2012) in a reasonable time, I might dispute the charge with my credit card company. I don't believe in paying for something I don't receive.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 4, 2013)

Still no box yet, this is the status for my *August* box...

Estimated Delivery Date: 09/05/13-09/06/13


----------



## missemiee (Sep 4, 2013)

> Still no box yet, this is the status for my *August* box... Estimated Delivery Date:Â 09/05/13-09/06/13


 Yup same for me. I'm beyond annoyed and I already know I'm not going to be that excited to get it. I feel like I'm just going to be pissed off opening it. My August box drafted from my checking account on August 6th, so there's no reason I should be getting it a month later.


----------



## FrostKitty (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello all! I'm having my bank reverse the charge to my account - I really feel foolish subscribing to Glossybox without first reading the reviews. I was charged at the beginning of August then received a "Your Box Shipped" notice almost two weeks ago. I called my post office branch irritated with them because the tracking info wasn't updating on the USPS.com site. I tried calling the nonexistent customer service people at Glossybox and sent an email daily for a week - no reply. Now, today at midnight the shipping info just updated showing the box has just been shipped. I've sent them another email telling them that the lovely Bank of America people are taking the charge off my card and that if it ever arrives, I will be happy to send it back to them. This is my first month with them and the last obviously - if they treat new customers this badly I can't imagine what an established customer has to look forward to. How do they stay in business? There are a lot of Sub Boxes out there and not a one has the appalling customer service of Glossybox... Rant over.... Going over to the Pop Sugar board to ponder what surprises are in store for this month. Daph


----------



## xchristina (Sep 5, 2013)

Yea my august box isn't set to arrive until 9/9-9/10. That's really ridiculous.

Ended my subscription so I'm just waiting to receive my boxes and not have to deal with them again.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 5, 2013)

Got my GB yesterday despite the tracking info not working. I was most excited about the Jelly Pong Pong. I am obsessed with lip pencils. However, the color barely showed on me. I did like the gel texture, so I'm hoping to get the red one through a swap. The SD powder is too light for me, but I don't really need it as I already use one that I really like.

Their CS is certainly lacking, but I don't know. For some reason, GB is the one sub I am most excited to get. Maybe all the drama surrounding it makes it better? I'm a sicko like that. I'm really looking forward to their collaboration with Byrdie. I'm a fan of Who What Wear, so I'm excited to see what they come up with. In other words, despite my threat to cancel, I'm going to stick around.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe they are sending out extra super special boxes to all those that are waiting so long.  Remember when Popsugar sent out full size Clear Care to the last batch to get stuff, where the first people only got sample sizes?  I know it isn't likely, but I have to dream that at some point Glossybox will make it right for those that wait a month.


----------



## xchristina (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe they are sending out extra super special boxes to all those that are waiting so long.  Remember when Popsugar sent out full size Clear Care to the last batch to get stuff, where the first people only got sample sizes?  I know it isn't likely, but I have to dream that at some point Glossybox will make it right for those that wait a month.
I reallyyy reallyyy doubt it, but it would be a nice surprise. With their terrible customer service I'm really not expecting much lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe they are sending out extra super special boxes to all those that are waiting so long.  Remember when Popsugar sent out full size Clear Care to the last batch to get stuff, where the first people only got sample sizes?  I know it isn't likely, but I have to dream that at some point Glossybox will make it right for those that wait a month.
lol. I only found out about the sample size vs full size because of MUT. I signed up in Oct for PS, got the sample sizes of the shampoo and conditioner and emailed PS and asked for the full size.  They eventually sent it to me.  But sadly I just don't think this is the case for GB.  I think they've just fallen way behind in shipping this month for whatever reason. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my GB yesterday despite the tracking info not working. I was most excited about the Jelly Pong Pong. I am obsessed with lip pencils. However, the color barely showed on me. I did like the gel texture, so I'm hoping to get the red one through a swap. The SD powder is too light for me, but I don't really need it as I already use one that I really like.

Their CS is certainly lacking, but I don't know. For some reason, GB is the one sub I am most excited to get. Maybe all the drama surrounding it makes it better? I'm a sicko like that. I'm really looking forward to their collaboration with Byrdie. I'm a fan of Who What Wear, so I'm excited to see what they come up with. In other words, despite my threat to cancel, I'm going to stick around.
Give me hope that mine will show up...today...tomorrow...Saturday???.... despite the tracking not working.  My ETA was anywhere from 8/24-today.  If I paid for this month I'd give serious consideration to canceling, particularly if they haven't delivered a product within 30 days of charging.  But they've sent some products that have been really great finds for me, I have such a hard time parting with them.....it's like being in an abusive relationship.


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 5, 2013)

I unsubscribed. The August box was such a disappointment for me. The pink lip color was hard to wear and would be flattering on very few (I think), the shadow felt cheap and was very, very prone to fallout, the powder was deadstock that GB most assuredly got for cheap to pawn off on us, the lavender mist is filled with irritants and other bad ingredients, and that hair treatment is from a line that shelled out $4.5 million last year because the formaldehyde fumes from their products caused nosebleeds, eye irritation, and trouble breathing.

No thanks.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol. I only found out about the sample size vs full size because of MUT. I signed up in Oct for PS, got the sample sizes of the shampoo and conditioner and emailed PS and asked for the full size.  They eventually sent it to me.  But sadly I just don't think this is the case for GB.  I think they've just fallen way behind in shipping this month for whatever reason. 

Give me hope that mine will show up...today...tomorrow...Saturday???.... despite the tracking not working.  My ETA was anywhere from 8/24-today.  If I paid for this month I'd give serious consideration to canceling, particularly if they haven't delivered a product within 30 days of charging.  But they've sent some products that have been really great finds for me, I have such a hard time parting with them.....it's like being in an abusive relationship.  

I so agree with you, totally an abusive relationship. And they have all the power lol. I just FINALLY got my box! I am in NY mind you, they ship from NJ, WHY did I JUST get my box????

I was hoping I didn't receive the spray, I can't stand the smell of lavender (I must be one of the few people on earth lol, I get instant headaches), the powder is the lightest shade, which I am confused about because I received products from them before with the right shade, I am medium/tan and they obviously know that. I was hoping to get the nail polish, it looked so pretty in that light pink shade, but I didn't receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... I'm kinda sad at this moment. The lip product seems to be really light and u can't really see it on me, and I'm not interested in the eye shadows. FAIL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I so agree with you, totally an abusive relationship. And they have all the power lol. I just FINALLY got my box! I am in NY mind you, they ship from NJ, WHY did I JUST get my box????

I was hoping I didn't receive the spray, I can't stand the smell of lavender (I must be one of the few people on earth lol, I get instant headaches), the powder is the lightest shade, which I am confused about because I received products from them before with the right shade, I am medium/tan and they obviously know that. I was hoping to get the nail polish, it looked so pretty in that light pink shade, but I didn't receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... I'm kinda sad at this moment. The lip product seems to be really light and u can't really see it on me, and I'm not interested in the eye shadows. FAIL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

forget the smell, i learned on MUT in some other thread that it's just bad for your skin all around. I think this was the link that was shared:

http://roberttisserand.com/2011/08/lavender-oil-skin-savior-or-skin-irritant/


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
forget the smell, i learned on MUT in some other thread that it's just bad for your skin all around. I think this was the link that was shared:

http://roberttisserand.com/2011/08/lavender-oil-skin-savior-or-skin-irritant/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> omg.. I remember goss MUA talking about it on youtube, he was really confused on why companies keep putting irritants in face products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really do like my glossyboxes most of the time, just this month was a total fail for me. Did anyone get the darker shades of the powder? I have seen a lot of people only get the lightest.. was that like the only color they had?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't stand the smell of lavender (I must be one of the few people on earth lol, I get instant headaches)
Oh my goodness, me too! Lavender is what pain smells like. I've tried googling lavender and headaches, wondering what causes it, but all I find are suggestions to take lavender to cure a headache. I don't think it's an allergy; I don't get a rash from it or anything. But it's like breathing needles!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 5, 2013)

Add me to the list that gets headaches from lavender. Unless it's cut with vanilla anyway. Rosemary is another one. Our block has a giant rosemary bush at every house so in the summer during monsoon season when it's really hot and humid out it hits me like a ton of bricks when I step outside. It's terrible.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 5, 2013)

CS gave me 200 glossydots for my delayed box. So that's something.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, me too! Lavender is what pain smells like. I've tried googling lavender and headaches, wondering what causes it, but all I find are suggestions to take lavender to cure a headache. I don't think it's an allergy; I don't get a rash from it or anything. But it's like breathing needles!

That's crazy, I thought I was the only one in the world .. everyone loves lavender to relax and it causes me such pain that it stresses me ugh! I hate it. It's on so many lotions, and products.. gross..


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Add me to the list that gets headaches from lavender. Unless it's cut with vanilla anyway. Rosemary is another one. Our block has a giant rosemary bush at every house so in the summer during monsoon season when it's really hot and humid out it hits me like a ton of bricks when I step outside. It's terrible.
Rosemary does it to me too, lavender, rosemary and also anis, sadly anis is in tons of teas and chai teas, so I can't have many. I mean usually smells give me headaches after a while (every perfume ever does this to me), but lavender, rosemary and anis just causes migraines as soon as I smell them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I so agree with you, totally an abusive relationship. And they have all the power lol. I just FINALLY got my box! I am in NY mind you, they ship from NJ, WHY did I JUST get my box????

I was hoping I didn't receive the spray, I can't stand the smell of lavender (I must be one of the few people on earth lol, I get instant headaches), the powder is the lightest shade, which I am confused about because I received products from them before with the right shade, I am medium/tan and they obviously know that. I was hoping to get the nail polish, it looked so pretty in that light pink shade, but I didn't receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... I'm kinda sad at this moment. The lip product seems to be really light and u can't really see it on me, and I'm not interested in the eye shadows. FAIL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No box for me today, even though my delivery date was by today.  I finally sent a quick note to CS to see if they have sent my box out, since my tracking hasn't worked since it was uploaded to my account.  What a bummer.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine is due to be delivered between Tuesday and Thursday. Which likely means sometime after Thursday. I'll be getting at least my September Wantable boxes before then and probably my September Sample Society boxes before then as well.


----------



## jenniferrose (Sep 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Guess code is GLOSSYBOX30 and if it is working?

I tried to use that one and it said invalid? I wanted to get a birthday gift, but my bag shipped only today and online it said the code expires on the 11th. So I may not have my bag before then.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 6, 2013)

It's GLOSSBOX30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's GLOSSBOX30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you! Still not working though. Maybe there is some fine print which makes it so that my cart does not qualify.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 6, 2013)

It says it's valid on full price merchandise so maybe you have sale items in your cart?


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 6, 2013)

I posted a couple weeks ago about how my box was delivered to Florida instead of New Hampshire where I live. Well, it sat in "Out for Delivery" mode in Florida for a week and a half then started moving again and I finally got it today. In this condition. So not happy. This sh*t does not come off!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 6, 2013)

*WHERE ON HELL'S HALF ACRE IS MY GLOSSY BOX!!!!!!*

yes, this is the message that I'm going to send GB right now... oh for the love of subs...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted a couple weeks ago about how my box was delivered to Florida instead of New Hampshire where I live. Well, it sat in "Out for Delivery" mode in Florida for a week and a half then started moving again and I finally got it today. In this condition. So not happy. This sh*t does not come off!



 







...  at first look I thought you were doing a shabby-chic thing with the box, until I saw the shadow, I am sorry, that bites.  The top of the shadow pan almosst looks like two rolling eyes, indignant of the 6 days it spent in solitar in the Florida heat.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted a couple weeks ago about how my box was delivered to Florida instead of New Hampshire where I live. Well, it sat in "Out for Delivery" mode in Florida for a week and a half then started moving again and I finally got it today. In this condition. So not happy. This sh*t does not come off!













Omg that's awful!  

My bf text me to tell me mine FINALLY showed up today.  Since tracking never worked, I had no idea where my box was.  I'm guessing I got the eyeshadow too. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted a couple weeks ago about how my box was delivered to Florida instead of New Hampshire where I live. Well, it sat in "Out for Delivery" mode in Florida for a week and a half then started moving again and I finally got it today. In this condition. So not happy. This sh*t does not come off!













Oh no! I'm so sorry! Definitely email Glossybox and send pics


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh no! I'm so sorry! Definitely email Glossybox and send pics





I did, we'll see if they ever respond lol


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted a couple weeks ago about how my box was delivered to Florida instead of New Hampshire where I live. Well, it sat in "Out for Delivery" mode in Florida for a week and a half then started moving again and I finally got it today. In this condition. So not happy. This sh*t does not come off!













Oh no! I hope they can replace your box. I would be so mad if it took so long and came in that condition.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 6, 2013)

My box arrived safe and sound, my variations/thoughts:

 - Jelly Pong Pong in red, appears similar to my Revlon Just Bitten Kissable in Romantic, probably will trade.

 - Sue Devitt in Quiet &amp; Still, way too light for me.  It will have to go on my trades list.

-  Novex: I don't use many hair treatment products.  I knew I'd be trading as soon as I saw the spoiler.

- Pandora's Polish in white, I was actually hoping for this, I do not have any white nail polish.

- Facial Spritz - meh will try it out.  I suppose I could use it as an air freshener.

I'm glad I didn't pay for this box.  I hope next month is better.  I need to go catch up on that thread. 

Also GB sent me the wrong tracking number, which is why it never worked. Of course when enter the number that's on my outer package it tracks perfectly.  Way to go GB! You really knocked it out of the park this go 'round.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 6, 2013)

Received my Glossybox today. I mention it every day to my husband. I look out our door multiple times a day, it's pathetic. Today when we got back from running errands, I went to freshen up and my husband went to get the mail. I called from the bathroom to see if my Glossybox was outside...he said no. Then, when I came into the living room it was on the coffee table.....Yay! When I called him a fibber he said he didn't fib because when I asked about the Glossybox he was already back in the house so technically....the Glossybox was NOT outside. Ha.

I received the Airelle Intense Repair Complex instead of the eye shadow or nail polish so I'm happy. I definitely didn't need another white or pink polish, and though I wanted the eyeshadow, I wouldn't want to give up the Airelle to get it. Though the Airelle packaging is weird. The product has the consistency of milk, but it is in a small tub and you unscrew the lid off. If you drop or bumble the tub, all the product would fall out.

Hope the late box is a one time deal. Hope Sep box and my blast from the past box come this month.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 6, 2013)

My bos isn't due to be here until Tuesday-Thursday but is now in Nevada so I may actually get it tomorrow. So that would be nice.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 6, 2013)

I've pretty much given up hope that I'll ever get mine. My tracking number doesn't work. I'm over it...well not really. I'm just over caring so much about this box that I already know what's inside. On another note, Glossybox sent me a shipping notice today for my Best of Britain Box. It may be wishful thinking, but I hope the tracking number works this time and I'm hoping it comes before Halloween. But given their track record, it's probably not happening the way I want.


----------



## kpetten51 (Sep 6, 2013)

Im completely new to GlossyBox. I signed up with the lifetime 15% off discount on 8/27 &amp; was charged right away. I got the shipping notice today. So I'm confused, am I getting the August or Sept box? I'm guessing its the Aug one since the sku has 2013.08 in it... Does this mean I'll always get them this late in the month? I kinda wish I had read this thread before signing up now...but, oh well, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Turboweevel (Sep 7, 2013)

The facial spritz made my skin react horribly! It got bumpy all over my cheeks, nose, and undereye with very small blisters and now those are gone but the skin is blotchy and very itchy! The ingredients list doesn't contain anything I haven't seen before so I think the product I got might be contaminated by something because my skin really reacted in a way I had never seen before.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> halp!


----------



## donutbaby (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm getting a duplicate August box.  My three month sub ended in August so I thought I was safe to re-sub when they had the 15% off a lifetime sub code at the end of the month but apparently I was wrong.  I just got an e-mail saying mine shipped and at first I was excited, thinking "September's already, WOW!" but now I realize I'm getting a second August box.  I LOVED my first August box but unless I end up with a red lip crayon (I got pink the first time) everything will be up for trade (if there's anything anyone's looking for!)  I'm not too annoyed because this was a genuinely great month &amp; I'm sure someone will want my extras eventually =)


----------



## missemiee (Sep 7, 2013)

My August box just arrived! And of course, like I imagined, I was not really that excited to open it after waiting this long for it. I thought maybe, just maybe that it could redeem itself and have a dark enough shade in the Sue Devitt powder but NO, I got quiet and still. It's way too light for my medium tan/olive skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got the red lip blush. Not happy. This was a let down.


----------



## mks8372 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted a couple weeks ago about how my box was delivered to Florida instead of New Hampshire where I live. Well, it sat in "Out for Delivery" mode in Florida for a week and a half then started moving again and I finally got it today. In this condition. So not happy. This sh*t does not come off!













This is exactly what happened with my box this month....that shadow does not come off, even after several hand washings!  I emailed them about it and they offered to send me another sample from this or previous boxes so I sent them the five items I would be interested in....haven't received it yet though....


----------



## trillian (Sep 7, 2013)

I finally got my box today.  Question for y'all who received the powder - did it come with a sponge?  Mine did not.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 7, 2013)

My



> I finally got my box today.Â  Question for y'all who received the powder - did it come with a sponge?Â  Mine did not.


 My box came today as well. The powder comes with a sponge.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my box today.  Question for y'all who received the powder - did it come with a sponge?  Mine did not.

Yes, mine came with the THINNEST sponge ever lol! Although it was stuck to the mirror, so I couldn't tell it was there at first!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I figured mine would come today since they both arrived in Nevada yesterday morning but no such luck. Looks like Monday at the earliest now.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 7, 2013)

Mine arrived! I got the Airelle stuff but promptly spilled nearly all of it. (It's ok, I don't trust any company that uses Papyrus in its logo.) I'm not going to even try the pink lip blush or the mist. However, the powder suits my skintone, I want to try the hair cream and the denim pouch is really cute. Not my favourite box, but I'm still pleased with it. I'd missed getting little pouches after quitting Ipsy.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

I emailed them a couple days ago asking why they sent a shipping notice nearly a week before actually shipping mine out. They got back to me today saying that they had a shipping problem and my BOX was returned to them late last week. I guess they forgot to actually check my account since they charged me for two boxes this month and they both had the same shipping issue. Which according to the shipping link was that they had not received the package. Like I told them in my email to them, shipping delays I can understand but actually being lied to? That is not okay with me.


----------



## trillian (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My
My box came today as well. The powder comes with a sponge.
Oy.  So between the missing sponge, the broken Jelly Pong, and the leaking Airelle, half my box is broken.  Not to mention weeks late.

I don't know why I'm keeping a subscription other than I'm curious about the full sized products for September.  Does anyone know of discount codes I can use so I can cancel/resub for cheaper?


----------



## nanutter (Sep 7, 2013)

If you contact glossy about broken or missing products, they are usually quite good about replacing them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oy.  So between the missing sponge, the broken Jelly Pong, and the leaking Airelle, half my box is broken.  Not to mention weeks late.

I don't know why I'm keeping a subscription other than I'm curious about the full sized products for September.  Does anyone know of discount codes I can use so I can cancel/resub for cheaper?

Was the Sue Devitt at least in your color? I know you were worried about that




If it is, it does work great with a flat top or kabuki brush!


----------



## JamieO (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Was the Sue Devitt at least in your color? I know you were worried about that



If it is, it does work great with a flat top or kabuki brush!

Ok. so random question. It's been years since I've used a pressed powder that isn't translucent. I'm super excited to try one again. I always use a kabuki brush for translucent powder, but with this one, do think it applies better with the sponge or with a brush?  I'm hoping it's something I can just wear over my MAC primer in place of foundation, especially since it decided to get all hot again here in MO and I have at least a couple more weeks of warm weather ahead. I need light makeup when it's hot (i.e. no foundation) or my face just feels gross, but tinted moisturizers aren't big fans of my face either so I'm hoping this powder is just what I need!


----------



## JamieO (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, and my box finally got here yesterday. I'm giving them another month and then I might have to drop them. I love the products they send out, but I'm not sure if the hassles are worth it. At least all my stuff was intact.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 8, 2013)

I just tried the powder and it is seriously awesome for me!! I don't even carry a compact powder around with me but this is going with me *everywhere*. Quiet and Still is perfect for me. Definitely will be purchasing this before they are gone forever. I have to admit, with all the problems GB has, I have found some HG products. I would have never known about this powder or Missha or some of the other items I covet. Haven't opened the lippy yet. Not sure about this color. If it is a sheer pink or Nicki Minaj pink. Not going for the latter.


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just tried the powder and it is seriously awesome for me!! I don't even carry a compact powder around with me but this is going with me *everywhere*. Quiet and Still is perfect for me. Definitely will be purchasing this before they are gone forever.
I have to admit, with all the problems GB has, I have found some HG products. I would have never known about this powder or Missha or some of the other items I covet.
Haven't opened the lippy yet. Not sure about this color. If it is a sheer pink or Nicki Minaj pink. Not going for the latter.

100% nicki minaj pink

not exactly universally flattering


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 8, 2013)

Sn



> 100% nicki minaj pink not exactly universally flattering


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sniffles


----------



## trillian (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Was the Sue Devitt at least in your color? I know you were worried about that



If it is, it does work great with a flat top or kabuki brush!
Actually, it totally was.  Score one for the Glosseh.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2013)

So here is my GB Germany August box for those interested.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 8, 2013)

> I'm getting a second August box accidentally. Â If I get a pink lip crayon, would you want to trade? Â I already got one &amp; really want the red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Let me know if you might be interested... I'll probably have the box Tuesday, I'm guessing.


 Yes, absolutely! Let me know if you are still interested in swapping after you get your second box. I am also looking for a darker shade than Quiet and Still in the Sue Devitt powder. If you end up getting a shade you don't want in your second box, I'd swap for that too if you'd be willing to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 9, 2013)

That's such a great box! Â Nice size Korres nd that hair product is hyge! Â Sure makes the August US Glossy Box a little lackluster...

Â 

Â 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327*Â /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is my GB Germany August box for those interested.




Â 

Â 

Â 

The GB to my sister's addressÂ in Pennsylvania arrived two weeks ago, crazy!Â Â While myÂ NY delivery seemingly trailed behind everyone elses on the continental US... any wayÂ theÂ "Quiet and Still" Sue Devitt powder isÂ too light, so that'll be going on my trading list. Â


----------



## SubJunkie (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just tried the powder and it is seriously awesome for me!! I don't even carry a compact powder around with me but this is going with me *everywhere*. Quiet and Still is perfect for me. Definitely will be purchasing this before they are gone forever.
I have to admit, with all the problems GB has, I have found some HG products. I would have never known about this powder or Missha or some of the other items I covet.
Haven't opened the lippy yet. Not sure about this color. If it is a sheer pink or Nicki Minaj pink. Not going for the latter.

It's actually a sheer pink. The first time I used it it was definitely a Nicki Minaj pink then I remembered it's a lip *blush. *You have to apply it like you would apply a blush to your lips not a lipstick. I hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's definitely pretty either way on me. But, just dab it on and build it up if you want.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's actually a sheer pink. The first time I used it it was definitely a Nicki Minaj pink then I remembered it's a lip *blush. *You have to apply it like you would apply a blush to your lips not a lipstick. I hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's definitely pretty either way on me. But, just dab it on and build it up if you want. 
She's right, ladies! You can either go for the full on color, or blend it!



Here's some pics if it helps:













I went for full-on color with this picture, it's bright, but not neon bright and it's definitely blendable and workable if you want less color. You can just either rub a dash on your lip and rub your lips together, or use your fingertip to apply or even blot your lips with a tissue if you want to soften the color! I really love it, it's creamy and very smooth and moisturizing.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, wow! It looks great on you! I'll have to try this again. The first time I used it, I could only see the iridescence. There was little to no color on me, but glad to see I may have been using it wrong. Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's such a great box!  Nice size Korres nd that hair product is hyge!  Sure makes the August US Glossy Box a little lackluster...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is my GB Germany August box for those interested.






The GB to my sister's address in Pennsylvania arrived two weeks ago, crazy!  While my NY delivery seemingly trailed behind everyone elses on the continental US... any way the "Quiet and Still" Sue Devitt powder is too light, so that'll be going on my trading list.


That's why I cancelled the US GB I was happier with the German one. It seems like they are really screwing up with shipping this month, I really wish they would get their act together.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's actually a sheer pink. The first time I used it it was definitely a Nicki Minaj pink then I remembered it's a lip *blush. *You have to apply it like you would apply a blush to your lips not a lipstick. I hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's definitely pretty either way on me. But, just dab it on and build it up if you want.
She's right, ladies! You can either go for the full on color, or blend it!



Here's some pics if it helps:













I went for full-on color with this picture, it's bright, but not neon bright and it's definitely blendable and workable if you want less color. You can just either rub a dash on your lip and rub your lips together, or use your fingertip to apply or even blot your lips with a tissue if you want to soften the color! I really love it, it's creamy and very smooth and moisturizing.


Very pretty!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 9, 2013)

For all my whining I did, I actually enjoy the products. I got the RED stain, and it is actually one of the few reds I can wear and not look clownish! 

The powder fits my skin -- probably would look better in winter though. 

Spray, nail polish, and hair stuff... eh.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

My boxes have been in Nevada, just a few hours away from me since Friday morning now and still nothing. I don't get it.


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 9, 2013)

Surveys are up!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surveys are up! 





Thanks!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surveys are up! 






Well, at least now I know what I'm getting if the boxes ever show up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 10, 2013)

I had sent GB a note last week about my lack of tracking, then my box arrived Friday.  They followed up with me yesterday and said they were sending a replacement box out via FedEx, I called them today to tell them it wasn't necessary. 

GB indicated that my replacement box was already on it's way out to me. 

I ended up giving my powder to my fairer friend, I am curious if the replacement box has a different shade that matches my skin tone better, otherwise I might have a full box for trade, I suppose.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Very pretty!
Thanks Jay


----------



## nanutter (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had sent GB a note last week about my lack of tracking, then my box arrived Friday.  They followed up with me yesterday and said they were sending a replacement box out via FedEx, I called them today to tell them it wasn't necessary. 

GB indicated that my replacement box was already on it's way out to me. 

I ended up giving my powder to my fairer friend, I am curious if the replacement box has a different shade that matches my skin tone better, otherwise I might have a full box for trade, I suppose.  

I got a double box one month too! And my second box did include different colors. Different color nail polish and lipstick...   cross your fingers!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

My boxes are now at my post office with a projected delivery date of Thursday. At least they finally updated the shipping info (my nomorerack order has also had the same shipping info since Friday) At least from the surveys it seems they gave me slightly different items (I got the moisturizer and in one and a nail polish in the other)


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 10, 2013)

It's been nearly 2 1/2 weeks for my Glossybox... Finally, it's out for a delivery TODAY!!!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

I actually got both of mine today after all. Both powders are the right color and the lip crayons were different colors. So, all in all I am not unhappy.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 11, 2013)

My long awaited Glossybox! LOL



Products description



Glad that I got Arielle serum or moisturizer. I'm keeping this and trade everything away. I have been getting so many lip stuff so I'm pretty much max out. I have one in a similar color. Hopefully, October box can be better. This is actually first Glossybox since Nov. 2012 that I'm not using everything.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 11, 2013)

> My long awaited Glossybox! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I forgot to mention that the color on Powder is Quiet &amp; Still.


----------



## nanutter (Sep 11, 2013)

Been using that face mist more as a cat training tool, that face mist. It just isn't doing it for me. Everything else is in the beauy routine for now. Love the keratin and compact the most.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 12, 2013)

So I know that Glossybox has sent extra boxes to random folks in the past... but it did surprise me this evening that I received another LE Martha Stewart box.  While I kind of wished I received something else, like an extra box of that Best of Britain box, I'm glad I didn't receive an extra August box.  At least I could put the face wipes and SPF to good use!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2013)

> So I know that Glossybox has sent extra boxes to random folks in the past... but it did surprise me this evening that I received another LE Martha Stewart box. Â While I kind of wished I received something else, like an extra box of that Best of Britain box, I'm glad I didn't receive an extra August box. Â At least I could put the face wipes and SPF to good use!


 Oh boy. They are such a mess. An extra BoB box would be lovely.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 12, 2013)

Am I the only one gagging on the Glossybox bag? I was excited about getting another make up bag but it's not as cute as I thought it would be...very cheap material and freaking reeks! And what's the deal with the Guess discount? I got it on today and it says it's good through Sept 11. Cool.


----------



## trillian (Sep 13, 2013)

I received a replacement box today because my box had so many problems.  While I appreciate the gesture, everything is coated in eyeshadow.  The delivery driver threw it at my doorstep from several feet away.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Have you heard about the trick with alcohol if you were interested in salvaging the duo?

Quote: Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received a replacement box today because my box had so many problems.  While I appreciate the gesture, everything is coated in eyeshadow.  The delivery driver threw it at my doorstep from several feet away.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is my GB Germany August box for those interested.




Ooooh let me know how you like the detangling leave-in conditioner and the eye cream from Bebe. Might be something to look for when we visit later this year!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received a replacement box today because my box had so many problems.  While I appreciate the gesture, everything is coated in eyeshadow.  The delivery driver threw it at my doorstep from several feet away.





Outch! That's not helping much for a replacement, is it?


----------



## hellopengy (Sep 13, 2013)

update on replacement for broken eyeshadow:

GB told me to pick a few items from past boxes and they would try to send out one of my choices. Here's what I received:

http://www.glossybox.com/touch_in_sol-feel_like_honey_moon_skin_base (1.06 oz tube)

http://www.glossybox.com/modelco-lip_duo_lipstick_ultra_shine_lip_gloss (as pictured)

While I didn't get either of the items I chose, I'm happy because I would have preferred either of these to the eyeshadow anyway, so I'm considering it a bonus that they sent out 2 items!


----------



## donutbaby (Sep 13, 2013)

My box contains the Anatomicals spray, the powder in a very light shade, the ModelCo brown shadow duo, the keratin hair creme, lip crayon in pink &amp; the Guess denim bag.  It's the same as the first one I got (bummer!).

Mod Edit - Please keep all Buy/Sell/Trade in the B/S/T area or in the corresponding swap thread. Thank you!


----------



## trillian (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  update on replacement for broken eyeshadow:

GB told me to pick a few items from past boxes and they would try to send out one of my choices. Here's what I received:

http://www.glossybox.com/touch_in_sol-feel_like_honey_moon_skin_base (1.06 oz tube)

http://www.glossybox.com/modelco-lip_duo_lipstick_ultra_shine_lip_gloss (as pictured)

While I didn't get either of the items I chose, I'm happy because I would have preferred either of these to the eyeshadow anyway, so I'm considering it a bonus that they sent out 2 items!
I love that lip duo and use mine all the time.

Quote:  Have you heard about the trick with alcohol if you were interested in salvaging the duo?

No, but I'll go look it up.  I was just going to mash it up and use it loose.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here is my GB Germany August box for those interested.




Ooooh let me know how you like the detangling leave-in conditioner and the eye cream from Bebe. Might be something to look for when we visit later this year!!


Have not gotten a chance to try it yet I will let you know how it is.


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 16, 2013)

So I had some problems with my original box, and it took some serious pulling teeth to get a response from GB.  I emailed them, waited several days, no response. Replied to that initial email and asked them to please get in touch.. no response for several days. Messaged them on Facebook, got a response fairly quickly - They said they would send me replacements of the Novex and the Powder (the items in question).

Several days later, I got an email response saying they were going to send me a replacement box. I figured emailing them to tell them their Facebook person had already responded would be a lost cause.

Received the replacement box last week. Today I received another replacement box, AND an envelope with the original replacement Novex and Powder. Best part? The Novex was open and the powder is covered in it. Good thing I have 100 other ones to choose from, good lord. 

Too bad I didn't get 600 replacements on shit I actually liked. Get it together, GB.


----------

